# Umfrage: Overpowered?



## Thalandil (27. Januar 2010)

Was denkt ihr, welche Klasse ist zu Zeit am stärksten?


----------



## Cuauhtemoc (27. Januar 2010)

pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder dk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -->definitiv


----------



## Arosk (27. Januar 2010)

Klasse ist keine OP. Sehr balanced aktuell. Leider sieht das mit Arenasetups garnicht so aus :<


----------



## Cicer (27. Januar 2010)

Eindeutig Jäger und Magier, manche Klassen kommen da fast gar nicht dran...


----------



## Hellshui (27. Januar 2010)

ganz ehrlich wer dk angeharkt hat ,hat keine ahnung mehr der ist sowas von ganz ganz unten vergleich mal ein mage mit einem dk mit gleichem equip der dk wird vom dmg her soooo dermaßen in grund und boden getrieben aber naja wenn ihr meint


----------



## CookiesDisteltee (27. Januar 2010)

immer noch palas -.-

1. hammer der gerechtigkeit. 
2. paladin kloppt auf dich ein und tötet dich in den meisten fällen in 2-3 sekunden.
3. wenn du noch nicht tot bist wenn du aus dem stunn raus bist, wirft er sofort seine bubble an und tötet dich dann.

---> ende des kampfes des paladin hat mindestens 2, höchstens 5 tasten gedrückt.


----------



## Selidia (27. Januar 2010)

Cuauhtemoc schrieb:


> pala
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Daran sieht man dass du keine Ahnung hast..


----------



## tomo1 (27. Januar 2010)

Ich muss sagen das ich DK angekreuzt habe. Es liegt ganz einfach daran das er am umfangreichsten gestaltet ist(ist halt auch am neusten). Der Rangenuke eines Dks sollte man auch net unterschätzen, da er mit seiner Deathcoil massig schaden macht(auf meine 800 abh krieg ich schonmal 4k nromale coils ab). Dazu kommt, das wenn man sich als Dk etwas auf das "Training" mit Mages einlässt sie recht gut auszukontern sind.


----------



## Tragoile (27. Januar 2010)

Krieger ganz klar....
Entweder sie killen dich mitm lolstorm
oder sie Stunnen dich eine gefühlte Minute und geben dir einen 10k Schildschlag...


----------



## SoldenX (27. Januar 2010)

CookiesDisteltee schrieb:


> immer noch palas -.-
> 
> 1. hammer der gerechtigkeit.
> 2. paladin kloppt auf dich ein und tötet dich in den meisten fällen in 2-3 sekunden.
> ...



immer wieder schön sowas zu lesen.... wann haste das letzte mal gespielt vorm Jahr?


----------



## Der Gil (27. Januar 2010)

Ich denke der Pala ist zu Lich King Zeiten extrem stark.
Ich finde das hat er aber auch verdient, nachdem er zu bc Zeiten immer nur belächelt wurde wenn er als Vergelter rum lief. PallyPower


----------



## sK4r4 (27. Januar 2010)

CookiesDisteltee schrieb:


> immer noch palas -.-
> 
> 1. hammer der gerechtigkeit.
> 2. paladin kloppt auf dich ein und tötet dich in den meisten fällen in 2-3 sekunden.
> ...



NOOOOOOT
wenn ich sowas lese, könnt ich brechen. wenn er dich in 2 - 3 sekunden tötet, dann liegt der fehler wohl eher bei dir als beim pala


----------



## Sypher (27. Januar 2010)

Paladin: 

Waffenschaden ist sehr hoch bei klassen mit wenig Rüstung,
Heiligschaden bleibt konstant hoch bei klassen mit VIEL Rüstung,

Die Stuns gehen einem gehörig auf den Sack,
Ebenso das Gottesschild,
Das Handauflegen,
und der Segen des Schutzes.

Ich habe 0 Chancen gegen Paladine; habe selbst ein "schwächen Training" mit einem Freund durchgezogen, er braucht sich vergleichsweise wenig anstrengen um gegen mich zu gewinnen.


Interessant, wie sich das seit BC verschoben hat: Früher waren die Hexenmeister meine Angstfeinde und Palas futter, jetzt isses total umgedreht.


mfg, Dat Shivalah


----------



## Versace83 (27. Januar 2010)

also im PVE finde ich den Pala immer noch recht overpowerd... für eine Hybridklasse ist er in jedem Bereich einfach zu gut.

Und im PVP finde ich den DK recht heftig, beispielsweise mit seiner Ghularmee... wobei der Pala auch ziemlich nervig ist, aber nicht unbesiegbar, wenn er "Handauflegen" auf CD hat, ist er schon kein allzugroßes Problem mehr. Zumindest für meinen Schurken bzw. Krieger... keine Ahnung wie sich andere Klassen im 1:1 Vergleich schlagen.


----------



## SoldenX (27. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Ich denke der Pala ist zu Lich King Zeiten extrem stark.
> Ich finde das hat er aber auch verdient, nachdem er zu bc Zeiten immer nur belächelt wurde wenn er als Vergelter rum lief. PallyPower



da haste wohl recht und ganz ehrlich zu recht aber der war nur am anfang op... wer immer noch meint das der so unfassbar starkt ist hat ehrlich keine ahnung von seinem eigenen char!
Wenn ich sehe das Krieger, Schurken etc rumheulen ihh pala ist zu stark etc aber dann nicht mal in der lage sind zb entwaffnen zu drücken und dennen das erzählt fangen sie sofort an zu flamen.

Der Retri ist aus meiner Sicht endlich ein wirklicher DD und das ist auch gut so!


----------



## Arosk (27. Januar 2010)

Tut mir leid euch zu entäuschen, aber Retri ist weder stark noch gut, sondern das reinste Opfer. Wenn schon spielt man Prot-DD oder Heal, wobei Prot-DD aktuell wirklich übertrieben stark ist.


----------



## Zhiala (27. Januar 2010)

Von meinen 8 Chars ist der Pala der stärkste, zumindest gefühlt. 
Macht Schaden, muss sich nicht ständig heilen wie meine Schami, ist net tot zu bekommen und einfach zu spielen. Auf Platz 2 wär die Eule, Platz 3 die Schami, 4 die Kriegerin (deff) die anderen sind noch net 80 und haben kein Mitspracherecht^^
Todesritter hab ich schon oft angefangen aber noch nie höher als lvl 63 gespielt, der von meinem Mannn ist jedenfalls lange nichtmehr so herftig wie zu Anfang. Wenns nur um reinen schaden geht wär der mage noch recht weit vorne dabei denk ich...und Arkanmage ist ja auch was das mein Kater spielen kann *duck und wegrenn*


----------



## Thalandil (27. Januar 2010)

Also man sieht auf jedenfall jetzt schon, dass priester nicht op sind xD


----------



## Tragoile (27. Januar 2010)

Die Sache ist die, dass Palas als Retris zwar netten Schaden raushauen, aber von jedem nur wenig guten Heiler gekonntert werden können, da dem Retri der Interrupt fehlt...
Daher ist der Retri kaum OP... Im BG mag das zwar stimmen, aber da hat man meist noch einen Zweiten zum Helfen o.ä.
In der Arena widerum stinkt der Retri ab und ist kein Prob.


----------



## Nexus.X (27. Januar 2010)

Cuauhtemoc schrieb:


> pala
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nonsens.



CookiesDisteltee schrieb:


> immer noch palas -.-
> 
> 1. hammer der gerechtigkeit.
> 2. paladin kloppt auf dich ein und tötet dich in den meisten fällen in 2-3 sekunden.
> ...


Noch schlimmer. Zu oft von nem Paladin verhaun worden?

Die Umfrage ist relativ unbrauchbar, da dort weder steht in welchem Bereich noch unter welchen Bedingungen man eine Antwort geben soll.

MfG Nex


----------



## Dranke (27. Januar 2010)

WTF!!! JEDE KLASSE HAT DIE CHANCE!!

Man muss die Klasse kennen sie gut skillen die attaken alle SEHR GUT kennen und ne gute Rotation in der situation haben dann
Kann jede klasse gut sein.

Ja der Magier ist vlt bischen zu gut mit den verlangsamungs effekten als druide katzen oder sonnst was. ABER das kann man auch hintergehn


----------



## SoldenX (27. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Tut mir leid euch zu entäuschen, aber Retri ist weder stark noch gut, sondern das reinste Opfer. Wenn schon spielt man Prot-DD oder Heal, wobei Prot-DD aktuell wirklich übertrieben stark ist.



es kommt drauf an im PvP stimm ich dir zu im PvE find ich ihn okay^^


----------



## Sumeira (27. Januar 2010)

na ja ... 29,41% für den Paladin...kommt drauf an ob PvP oder PvE

Im PvP kann es sein...aber im PvE auf gar keinen Fall...da ist zum Beispiel Mage gnadenlos OP.

Mfg

Sumi


----------



## Kersyl (27. Januar 2010)

Hellshui schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich wer dk angeharkt hat ,hat keine ahnung mehr der ist sowas von ganz ganz unten vergleich mal ein mage mit einem dk mit gleichem equip der dk wird vom dmg her soooo dermaßen in grund und boden getrieben aber naja wenn ihr meint



Jo mitm mage kannst ohne i-ein pvp eq ins bg gehen, als dk wirst zerfleddert, von denen.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (27. Januar 2010)

Wer Paladin angekreuzt hat gehört verprügelt!!! Wobei der Paladin von piRATS war im BG auf gut deutsch gesagt porno! Doch zurzeit finde ich die Magier einfach zu hart. Die 7k Crits hauen zu sehr rein und das ständige gefreeze + magieraub ist einfach zu hart. Dann noch Blink und Eisblock. Er hat zuviele Möglichkeiten sich zu retten! (Das sage ich selbst als Paladin)
Ich komme in Duellen einfach nicht an die Magier dran. Sie kiten einfach viel zu gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als Paladin kann man da nur Druck machen mit Pew Pew Damätsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exid (27. Januar 2010)

ich würde mal sagen 

Hunter!!

so wie das zurzeit bei mir in den Raids aussieht.


----------



## TheCelina (27. Januar 2010)

Naja op ist zurzeit keiner, eher zu low 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, Ele Schamis machen kein Schaden ^^


----------



## giigii (27. Januar 2010)

Daran erkennt man das 90 % keine Ahnung von WoW haben.


----------



## Haramann (27. Januar 2010)

also hängt davon ab.. im lvl bereich bis 80 is der paladin klar overpowerd.. die 3 hittet die mobs jaa..
auf lvl 80 is es meiner meinung nach im pvp der frostmage/katze und im pve der Hexer..

Vorallem im PvP sind gutgespielte Frostmages einfach übel..


----------



## Streubombe (27. Januar 2010)

Als überpowert empfinde ich z.Z gar keine Klasse, ich denke da hat jeder aufgrund seiner ganz persönlichen Spielweise auch seine ganz persönlichen "Hassgegner"... Zum Thema Paladine: Sie sind saustark, keine Frage, aber nach meinem Empfinden nur, wenn sie den Kampf eröffnen können, also offensiv spielen können. Sobald man es schafft ihn reaktiv spielen zu lassen, dann ist er Legende... Ich persönlich sehe bei Eismagiern keine Schnitte. Der macht mich sowas von fertig...


----------



## koolt (27. Januar 2010)

Pala = OP.
Du musst in 3x runterkloppen bis er wirklich tot ist. Ich versteh Blizzard bei dieser Klasse absolut nicht, die sollten Palas komplett rausnehmen -.-


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (27. Januar 2010)

unbrauchbar bis zum geht nicht mehr....
pve / pvp ?? wenn pve als was ?? der beste tank/heiler/dd ?? wenn pvp unter welchen umständen ??
2vs2/ 3vs3 / 5vs5 oder doch bg ?? oder duell ??

also das geht einiges mehr.... 
nur umfrage allein = fürn arsch ohne genaue bestimmung des themas ^^
hab aber mal für den pali gestimmt ^^ unser retri liegt doch in letzter zeit knapp hinter mir und das als hybrid gegen nen reinen dd (hunter)
und mit skill geht als pali immer was in der arena ^^


----------



## volltitte (27. Januar 2010)

Also im Pve sind Arkanmages im moment total imba.
Was auch krass ist sind Katzen.
Die beiden setzten sich von der Masse ab.

Im PvP ist Hexer, Mage und Warri sehr stark.
Palas sind ziemlich lächerlich da sie mich net down bekommen.
Und dk sind so schattenpriester sie sind zwar nervig aber nicht gefährlich.

Ich selber bin diszi im PvP


----------



## Arosk (27. Januar 2010)

koolt schrieb:


> Pala = OP.
> Du musst in 3x runterkloppen bis er wirklich tot ist. Ich versteh Blizzard bei dieser Klasse absolut nicht, die sollten Palas komplett rausnehmen -.-



Logik Fail.


----------



## Ukmâsmú (27. Januar 2010)

pala tank >>>>>>>>>allen anderen tanks

schurke>>>>> reinster facrolldd ohne anstrengungen packen die 10k dps mühelos

im heal würd ich pala acuh als tankheiler ganz oban ansetzen

und mir ist aufgefallen, ich spiel die falschen klassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GIV OP an DK,Priest, Bärli!!!!

PS: Who cares PVP ich hab eh des gefühl pvp wird immer weniger und ich finds gut so!


----------



## koolt (27. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Logik Fail.



Selfowned.
Runterkloppen auf 10% > Gottesschild
Runterkloppen auf 10% > Handauflegung
Und dann noch ein drittes Mal runterkloppen > Tot

Jetzt sag mir, wo da der Logik Fail ist.


----------



## Lintflas (27. Januar 2010)

Im PVE ist der Magier eindeutig die heftigste Klasse.

Eisbarriere -> 5-10 Mobs (bis zu zwei Stufen über der eigenen) pullen -> Frostnova -> Blizzard, und in 8-10 Sekunden sind alle tot - schneller gehts mit keiner anderen Klasse.


MfG


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. Januar 2010)

CookiesDisteltee schrieb:


> immer noch palas -.-
> 
> 1. hammer der gerechtigkeit.
> 2. paladin kloppt auf dich ein und tötet dich in den meisten fällen in 2-3 sekunden.
> ...


grünes gear auziehn... abhärtung hilft enorm


----------



## lolGER61095 (27. Januar 2010)

Plaladin


----------



## turalya (27. Januar 2010)

oh mann leute, es ist gut, dass mages mehr schaden machen als zB krieger mages sind nämlich eine PURE DD klasse... 
palas sind sowas von overpowered wenn man bedenkt das sie sich noch selber heilen können und platte tragen (=weniger schaden bekommen) UND machen immernoch mehr schaden als gleichequipte andere dds die vl nur heiler und dd sien können...


----------



## Joseloco (27. Januar 2010)

Im PvP, für mich ganz klar Palas, da man sie tatsächlich bis an die 3 mal runterkloppen muss, bis sie liegenbleiben.

Im PvE hingegen führen meiner meinung nach die Mages das Feld an. Was die bei einem Mob an Schaden raushauen krieg ich mit zweien nur knapp hin.

[btw: Unvorstellbar wie viel Leute hier doch gleich rumflamen nur weil ihnen grad nich in den Kram passt was der Vorherige geschrieben hat. -Beruhigt euch, ihr werdet den nächsten Tag auch erleben wenn ihr nicht gleich jeden anspringt dessen Meinung euch nich gefält.-]

Mfg, meine verschrobenheit.


----------



## Liberiana (27. Januar 2010)

koolt schrieb:


> Selfowned.
> Runterkloppen auf 10% > Gottesschild
> Runterkloppen auf 10% > Handauflegung
> Und dann noch ein drittes Mal runterkloppen > Tot
> ...



Im Duell vielleicht, aber in der Arena siehts ganz anders aus...

Edit: 





CookiesDisteltee schrieb:


> 2. paladin kloppt auf dich ein und tötet dich in den meisten fällen in 2-3 sekunden.
> 3. wenn du noch nicht tot bist wenn du aus dem stunn raus bist, wirft er sofort seine bubble an und tötet dich dann.
> 
> ---> ende des kampfes des paladin hat mindestens 2, höchstens 5 tasten gedrückt.



Wie soll ein Paladin dich ohne Flügel in 2-3 sekunden runterhauen?
Vielleicht solltest du dir PvP Eq zulegen =O

Ausserdem: Leicht zu Spielen von den Angriffsfähigkeiten mag er sein, aber
erst das richtige einsetzen von HdF, HdS, Buße, Zornige Vergeltung, Gottesschild, Reinigung des Glaubens etc 
macht einen Paladin erst richtig gut...


----------



## HuBi! (27. Januar 2010)

PvP Spiel ich nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PvE : Schurke find ich ganz klar, heute im Raid mit nem anderen Schurken keiner kam auf Platz 1+2 außer uns - 9.3k untere Grenze EQ : Guter Zustand s. Signatur


----------



## zucker (27. Januar 2010)

In PvP find ich das Prot Warris und Prot Palas einfach zuhart sind.


----------



## Liberiana (27. Januar 2010)

zucker schrieb:


> In PvP find ich das Prot Warris und Prot Palas einfach zuhart sind.



Prot Warris werden ja schonmal generft, was ich ziemlich gut finde, der nerf für Prot-Palas steht allerdings noch in den Sternen =/


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (27. Januar 2010)

Wo sind bitte Prot Palas op??


----------



## saat4ever (27. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Klasse ist keine OP. *Sehr balanced aktuel*l. Leider sieht das mit Arenasetups garnicht so aus :<



Ähm spielst du das gleiche Spiel wie ich?


@Te: Schurke,Mage und Jäger sind zur zeit die "stärksten" Klassen. Zumindest im PvE, PvP mach ich schon lange nicht mehr deswegen kann ich da nicht wirklich mit reden.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (27. Januar 2010)

Paladine und Frostmagier ... letztere noch deutlich mehr. Ist schon lächerlich, wenn man als Hexer bei so einem fast Null Damage macht (Absorbiert, Absorbiert, Immun), ja ne is klar... und dann bumm bumm ... dicke Crits und man liegt in wenigen Sekunden im Staub. 

Was Paladine angeht, schrieben ja einige schon ... die haben mehrere Leben, Selbstheilung, Schaden wie ein DD uund Platte .. joa .. meine Meinung: Palas rausnehmen ... oder sie wieder zu dem machen, was sie waren: Priester in Platte .. nicht mehr und nicht weniger..


----------



## _Flare_ (27. Januar 2010)

Wer es noch immer nicht gerafft hat nen Paladin umzuhacken und echt rumheult, dass Pala OP sei ... tut mir leid aber L2P <3 

Gut gespielt ist jede Klasse ziemlich mächtig, ich persönlich finde Afflis und Shadows sehr sehr hart (wenn gut gespielt) ... aber schaffbar.


----------



## Brokulus (27. Januar 2010)

Im Momemt finde ich in PvE den Schurken ein wenig Overpowered, da hat man als Hexer wirklich nurnoch bei etwas längeren DPS Bossen wie Saurfang eine Chance im Recount an die ran zu kommen bzw. sie zu überholen. Im PvP finde ich den Jäger ein wenig heftig..Da hab ich als Hexenmeister nicht viele Chance den Spieß noch zu drehen wenn er als erstes Angreift.


----------



## Braamséry (27. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Ich denke der Pala ist zu Lich King Zeiten extrem stark.
> Ich finde das hat er aber auch verdient, nachdem er zu bc Zeiten immer nur belächelt wurde wenn er als Vergelter rum lief. PallyPower



Also wenn ich so an die Zeiten auf der Insel denke fällt mir zu dem Kommentar irgendwie nicht mehr viel ein, außer vllt "dumm?"


----------



## Darksasuke (27. Januar 2010)

Es ist zur zeit im pve balanced also ich komm locker an hunter und mage dps ran mit meinem rogue nur so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donkeloktor (27. Januar 2010)

der dk macht momentan im pve zu viel dmg es kann ja nicht sein das nen dk der tanken/dd machen kann teilweise mehr dmg als nen schurke, hunter oder mage macht mit vergleichbarem equip.

ps: ich spiele keine der genannten klasse


----------



## Legendary (27. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Tut mir leid euch zu entäuschen, aber Retri ist weder stark noch gut, sondern das reinste Opfer. Wenn schon spielt man Prot-DD oder Heal, wobei Prot-DD aktuell wirklich übertrieben stark ist.



Du bist hier das Opfer. :>


Ich fahr seltsamerweise mehr Dmg als Krieger, DK´s und viele Caster wie Hexen und Eulen...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder gehörst du zu einer der genannten Klassen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shade69 (27. Januar 2010)

Die frage is imho falsch gestellt. Meinst du pve oder pvp?
rein auf schaden bezogen?
etc...


----------



## Willtaker (27. Januar 2010)

Tragoile schrieb:


> Krieger ganz klar....
> Entweder sie killen dich mitm lolstorm
> oder sie Stunnen dich eine gefühlte Minute und geben dir einen 10k Schildschlag...



hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## gloob (28. Januar 2010)

ich weiss ja nich ,was für schurken bei euch spielen,aber bei uns stehn die im schaden praktisch immer oben,gefolgt von warri,hunter und mage.


----------



## CoHanni (28. Januar 2010)

Ich find das klasse wie die Hälfte hier keine Ahnung vom Paladin hat!

Jetzt mal an alle hirnlosen sowie lesfaulen Leute, seit 3.3 kann der Paladin nicht ololololol gottesschild und handauflegen aufeinmal benutzen, da beides Vorahnung(kein nutzen von göttlicher schutz,segen des schutzes, gottesschild oder Handauflegen möglich) hervorruft, also bitte lest patchnotes, benutzt eure Vakuumbirne, denkt nochmal über das Gedachte nach, schreibt es nieder, lest es euch durch, benutzt nochmal das hirn und klickt dann auf "posten"!


----------



## Vizard (28. Januar 2010)

Um was geht es hier überhaupt PvE oder PvP?
Da man es nicht genau weis bei der Umfrage ist die ziemlich unbrauchbar da manche nach PvP und manche nach PvE gehen werden.

Wirklich niedlich wie alle Pala ankreuzen wer das ankreuzt hat keinen Pala und oder null ahnung von der Materie. Wie immer nur dummes nachgeplapper.
OP ....... Made my Day. Zurzeit ganz und gar nicht OP.

MfG Vizard


----------



## Palduron (28. Januar 2010)

im pve find ichs ziemlich ausgeglichen,
aber im pvp...sind palas echt ne nummer zu hart
am schlimmsten immer noch als tank geskillt in heal
eq, da kommt echt 0 dmg durch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## koolt (28. Januar 2010)

> Wirklich niedlich wie alle Pala ankreuzen wer das ankreuzt hat keinen Pala und oder null ahnung von der Materie. Wie immer nur nachgeplapper.



Ich hab nen Paladin und hab mit ihm aufgehört, weil es langweilig ist so OP zu sein. Am Anfang denkt man "boooooah bin ich imba, alle anderen sind noobs!", aber nach ner gewissen Zeit stellt man fest, dass man nicht selber imba ist sondern der Paladin! Ich hab jetzt nen Kloppschami, mit dem hab ich zwar absolut keine Chance gegen Palas, macht dafür aber 100x mehr Spaß.


----------



## Vizard (28. Januar 2010)

koolt schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Paladin und hab mit ihm aufgehört, weil es langweilig ist so OP zu sein. Am Anfang denkt man "boooooah bin ich imba, alle anderen sind noobs!", aber nach ner gewissen Zeit stellt man fest, dass man nicht selber imba ist sondern der Paladin! Ich hab jetzt nen Kloppschami, mit dem hab ich zwar absolut keine Chance gegen Palas, macht dafür aber 100x mehr Spaß.



Du glaubst doch nicht im ernst ich Spiele nur Pala oder?
Nochmal ........ Palas sind nicht OP.
Wer sich ohne chance von nem Pala im PvP umhauen lässt kann:
A) Seine klasse nicht Spielen und hat im PvP eh nix verloren.
oder
 Hat einen Pala getroffen der seine klasse gut Spielen kann und hat halt pech gehabt.
Da is nix OP am Pala und im PvE is da schon gar nix OP nichtmal annähernd.

MfG Vizard


----------



## EisblockError (28. Januar 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> Daran sieht man dass du keine Ahnung hast..



Das ist aber definitiv so, der Paladin ist der bessere Krieger!


----------



## yves1993 (28. Januar 2010)

Prot Paladin in Arena.
Faceroll ohne Ende...Der DMG ist teilweise HÖHER als der vom Vergelter, Spielweise lächerlich und damit 2,5k Rating+ ist mehr als lächerlich...Gibt diverse Threads im Offi PvP Forum.

Zudem: MS Warris...No further comment...
Achja da wäre ja noch MM hunter...der Burst im hüpfen hinter Säule rubbelnd ist echt netmehr normal. Du hast tonnen Buttons als Hunter, wenn du aber alle benutzt bist im High Rated dabei.

Naja Allgemein ist Arena S7 wiedermal für viele Klassencombis FaCeRoLL 2 Gladi...wie s6. 
Wollen wir mal hoffen dass der ABH- Push diese ZOMGOLOLLPWNDHAHANOOB!HITROFL- fights ein wenig eingedämpft werden. 
Was ich nur nicht verstehe, warum die die Prot Warris nerfen, wo eigtl bisher kaum Probs gab aber nix vom Prot Pala angesprochen wird...<.<


----------



## EisblockError (28. Januar 2010)

PS: Ihr redet aneinander vorbei.

Fakt: Palas sind OP und sehr leicht zu spielen
Fakt: Wer seinen Pala gut spielt haut alles um
Fakt: Wenn der Gegner gut ist kann auch mal der Pala am Boden liegen.


Allerdings ist es einfach so, das der Pala, egal in welcher skillung sehr einfach ist, man braucht meistens nur 1 Taste (Als Tank das Tank Rota Makro, Als Heal eh nur Holy Light/Flash Heal, und als Ret ein lol Makro)


----------



## Karius (28. Januar 2010)

Cicer schrieb:


> Eindeutig Jäger und Magier, manche Klassen kommen da fast gar nicht dran...



Ich wüsste ja gerne was mit den Schurken in deinem Umfeld los ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sigimalygos (28. Januar 2010)

Hellshui schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich wer dk angeharkt hat ,hat keine ahnung mehr der ist sowas von ganz ganz unten vergleich mal ein mage mit einem dk mit gleichem equip der dk wird vom dmg her soooo dermaßen in grund und boden getrieben aber naja wenn ihr meint



jo und im pve?


owned


----------



## failrage (28. Januar 2010)

Vizard schrieb:


> Wer sich ohne chance von nem Pala im PvP umhauen lässt kann:
> A) Seine klasse nicht Spielen und hat im PvP eh nix verloren.
> oder
> Hat einen Pala getroffen der seine klasse gut Spielen kann und hat halt pech gehabt.



Also grundsätzlich ist es schon unfassbar, das hier Leute meinen der Paladin wäre nicht OP.

Du hast schon Recht: Wenn man einen Paladin trifft, der tatsächlich seine Klasse spielen kann, hat man Pech gehabt. 
Zum Glück ist das nicht besonders oft der Fall.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (28. Januar 2010)

Ich beziehs mal auf PvE:
Tanking: aktuell sehr balanced, wobei DKs am häuftigsten heulen (vor allem nicht-frost gespeccte Twinks)
DD: Schurke, DK, Hunter. Bei uns im Raid hängen die Caster etwas zurück.
Heal: recht balanced, wobei der Schami bei uns ab und an etwas rumnölt er wäre überflüssig

Fazit:
OP ist generell kaum eine Klasse.
Einige einzelne Klassenskills sind in bestimmten Bereichen zu stark, zb:
Burstaggro vom Paladin, Schildschlag vom Warri (im PvP), usw.
Im grossen und ganzen ist es relativ ausgeglichen.
Ich würd mir aktuell nen Hexer und Mageboost wünschen, Grund steht oben (kann allerdings an unserem Raid liegen).
Eine klarere Abgrenzung Supporter / hybriden / etc wäre auch wünschenswert.

BTW: wenn ich lese dass Palas OP sind lächel ich vor mich hin. Kenne keinen der mich in meiner Hauptaufgabe abziehen würde.


----------



## Lpax (28. Januar 2010)

Sehr schöne frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Pvp,Pve oder beim posen ?
Das ergebnis der umfrage wird wohl eine sehr genaue ansicht vermitteln^^


----------



## Korer (28. Januar 2010)

Ich geh auch mal vom PVE aus.
Es ist ja eigentlich so das jede klasse ne menge dmg machen kann wenn man ihn denn wirklich gut spielen kann.
Mit der einen etwas leichter als mit dem anderen aber nicht unmöglich.(ausgenommen schattenpriester, die sind immo wirklich zu low aber dafür guten raid support den man nicht unterschätzen darf)
Zu sagen das eine Klasse OP ist weil man selber es nicht so gut drauf hat isn bisschen billig.
Wenn man sich mit seiner klasse und der thematik etwas auseinandersetzt wird man fesstellen das es doch möglich ist.
Und im PvP sollte man ohne skill eh nichts suchen weil man doch nur den Tod findet^^.

Mein senf dazu^^


----------



## Dalfi (28. Januar 2010)

Brokulus schrieb:


> Im Momemt finde ich in PvE den Schurken ein wenig Overpowered, da hat man als Hexer wirklich nurnoch bei etwas längeren DPS Bossen wie Saurfang eine Chance im Recount an die ran zu kommen bzw. sie zu überholen.



und ich dachte doch bis zu diesem Post glatt, im PvE spielen alle zusammen gegen den Boss. Aber nein jeder spielt gegen jeden um Platz eins im Recount. Scheißegal ob der Boss liegt, aber ich hab den größten. 

Nein ich bin nicht der, der sowieso immer letzter ist im Damage, und wenn wäre es mir auch egal. 

- Sicher hat mein Hexer früher mehr Schaden rausgehauen
- Verstärker Schami freut sich auch schon auf 2er Boni T10
- und meinem Tank und meinen Heilern ist es Egal wo der damage herkommt, Hauptsache der Boss liegt bevor mir das Mana ausgeht bzw. dem der mich heilt.


----------



## Strehle (28. Januar 2010)

koolt schrieb:


> Pala = OP.
> Du musst in 3x runterkloppen bis er wirklich tot ist. Ich versteh Blizzard bei dieser Klasse absolut nicht, die sollten Palas komplett rausnehmen -.-



3 mal runterkloppen?!nicht mehr wirklich seit 3.3 weil Vorahnung wird jetzt auch von Handauflegen ausgelöst das heißt, entweder Bubbel oder Handauflegen auser der Kampf dauert über 2 min bis der debuff weg ist aber wen im 1vs1 es so lange dauert stimmt eh was nicht meiner meinung nach.

Und im Pve finde ich ihn auch nicht wirklich Op eher im im oberen Mittelfeld ,Schurken,Jäger,Magier und Dks machen eigentlich mehr dmg bei gleichem Equip und wenn sie wissen wie sie spielen solln!!


----------



## Critical Pain (28. Januar 2010)

Eindeutig Paladin. Keine Klasse kann von sich behaupten, dass sie drei Bäume haben, die sowohl im PvE als auch im PvP sehr gut sind.

Holy: Im PvE immernoch der BESTE Tankheal, im PvP wegen extremer defensiver Fähigkeiten (u.a. mehr Rüstung als ein Offkrieger) & Cleanse, sowie nur sehr schwer OOMbar.

Retri: Im PvE haut er für einen Hybriden zu viel Schaden raus, liefert dafür zu guten Support. Caster-Hybriden können da nur weinen. Auch im BG roxxt er alles weg. Wenn man sich die Statistiken anschaut, ist da Paladin die Klasse mit den wenigsten Toden und den meisten Todesstößen.

Prot: Bester Tank im Spiel. Krieger und DKs sind nicht ansatzweise so gut. Im PvP als Prot-DD auch zu stark, da Paladin der Tank mit der höchsten DPS ist, enorme Heilfähigkeiten hat und extreme defensive Fähigkeiten.

Man sollte auch nicht vergessen, dass Vergeltung die MEISTGESPIELTE Specc im Spiel ist.


----------



## Versace83 (28. Januar 2010)

Strehle schrieb:


> Und im Pve finde ich ihn auch nicht wirklich Op eher im im oberen Mittelfeld ,Schurken,Jäger,Magier und Dks machen eigentlich mehr dmg bei gleichem Equip und wenn sie wissen wie sie spielen solln!!



Naja... Schurken, Jäger und Mages sind reine DDs und daher auch verdient immer oben im damage. Jetzt nur noch die Hexer bisschen auf gleiches Niveau bringen und alles ist super. Aber mit deinem "und wenn sie wissen wie sie spielen sollen" bin ich nicht ganz einverstanden. Ich spiele einen Schurken als Main und ich habe Hunter und Mage twinks. Und bei keinem der 3 Chars muss ich mich großartig abmühen um guten Damage zu machen.... was beim Schurken nicht immer so war, wenn ich mich an Anfangszeiten von WotLK zurück erinnere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DKs finde ich eigentlich sogar fast zu schwach... wenn man ihn mit anderen Tank/DD Hybriden vergleicht.

Aber wenn man sich die Tank/DD bzw. Heiler/DD Hybriden anschaut, hat der Paladin eindeutig in allen Disziplinen die Nase vorn (als DD allerdings eher knapp hinterm Dudu). Selbst als DD kommt er teilweise an den Damage eines Hunters ran, was als Hybridklasse zu stark ist.

=> bei allem natürlich gleichwertiges Equip vorausgesetzt.


zum PVP: jede Klasse ist schaffbar. Allerdings hat auch jede Klasse seine "Anti-Klasse". Mit meinem Krieger habe ich zum Beispiel so gut wie keine Chance gegen einen Hunter, wobei ein Hunter mit meinem Schurken ein Opfer ist.
Es geht mir jetzt auch nur um den direkten Vergleich, denn sowohl in Arena Kämpfen oder auf einem BG sind es so gut wie immer Klassenkombinationen und keine Klassen, die sich gegenüberstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und im 1:1 denke ich tun sich mehr Klassen schwerer damit nen Pala umzulegen als es umgekehrt ist (bei gleichem equip und skill)... da können die Palas noch so viel heulen wie sie wollen.


----------



## Porthos (28. Januar 2010)

Es gibt keine Klasse die OP ist .

Jede Klasse hat ihre Antiklasse , es kommt auf den Spieler vorm Pc an .


----------



## Cpt.Spaulding (28. Januar 2010)

also vom eigenen erleben her würd ich sagen: im pve sind schurken am stärxten!

sehr präzise umfrage...


----------



## dergrossegonzo (28. Januar 2010)

1. Pala

2. DK

Die beiden Klassen sind im Moment absolute Nr. 1 bei uns im 25er und im 10er.

Bei Gruppen gehen beide *WEIT* über die 10 K Grenze - bis zu 16 K. 

Das schlimme ist, das grade jeder Heinz einen Pala ranzüchtet - sind ja auch noch die besten 
Tanks im Moment - und damit das Ergebnis wieder verfälscht wird.

Aber Fakt ist - jemand der weiß, wie man den Pala richtig spielt, macht im Moment Mörderschaden.

DK sind auch nur maximal 1 - 5 % der Spieler, die wissen was die machen. Der Rest spammt Herzstoß
bis der Arzt kommt. Aber selbst so macht man gut Schaden. ^^

Ich bin da übrigens kein bisschen Eifersüchtig, solange es den Raid voranbringt eh nicht.

Nur wenn ein Pala den IMBA-Roxxor rauslässt und meint er wäre so eine Art Halbgott, dann stört es 
mich. _Leider kenne ich so eine Wurst..._

Ach so, da sich viele PvPler zu Wort melden - da habe ich leider keine Erfahrungswerte. Mache nur PvE.


----------



## Technocrat (28. Januar 2010)

Völlig sinnfreie Frage. Weder wurde gefragt, wofür (PvP, PvE, Tanken, Heilen, etc) noch wurden die verschiedenen Specs berücksichtigt. Obendaruf wurde auch noch die Option "Keine" vergessen, also ist das Ganze ein





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evilslyn (28. Januar 2010)

Was soll denn hier heißen wir sind als Hybriden in jedem Gebiet zu stark?
Hallo, wir sind die Hände des Lichts. Das Licht fließt durch uns, und in uns, und mit uns.
Wir sind das, wovon Arthas träumt, wenn er morgens Schweißgebadet erwacht.
Wir sind die Buddys von A´dal. 
Also nochmal? Wer meinte da Palas seine OP? Wir sind nicht OP, wir bewegen uns einfach nur bereits auf der nächsten Ebene.


----------



## youngceaser (28. Januar 2010)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Jo mitm mage kannst ohne i-ein pvp eq ins bg gehen, als dk wirst zerfleddert, von denen.


mage ist natürlich eklig als todesritter aber deshalb lange nicht overpowered 
Momentan finde ich schurken sowas von eklig im Pvp


----------



## WotanGOP (28. Januar 2010)

Unglaublich, was einige wieder für einen Mist von sich geben...

Richtig ist, daß der Vergelter nicht schwer zu spielen ist, das kann man durchaus so stehen lassen. Aber ein Mage mit seinen zwei Tasten ist auch nicht wirklich schwerer, genau wie ein Hexer mit vier oder eine Eule, oder oder. Hier mukieren sich weider einige über Faceroll, dabei sind die meisten Klassen gleich leicht zu spielen. Aber jeder tut ja gern so, als wäre seine eigene Klasse per Design die schlechteste und die am schwersten zu spielende und der eigene Char wäre nur wegen dem eigenen Skill so gut...

Im PVP kann man auf jeden Fall sagen, wer sich als Fernkämpfer von einem Paladin, egal von welchem, umhauen läßt, spielt einfach zu schlecht. Rein theoretisch sollte der Paladin da keine Chance haben, da er nichts hat, um effektiv in Nahkampfreichweite zu kommen, solange der Fernkämpfer richtig spielt.
Gegen Nahkämpfer sieht es etwas anders aus, klar. Da entscheidet dann meistens der Skill, welche CDs man frei hat, usw. wer gewinnt. Im Grunde kann jeder Nahkämpfer jeden Nahlkämpfer besiegen.

Und wieso beschweren sich eigentlich alle immer über die CDs des Paladins im PVP und wieso wird soetwas immer nur beim Paladin gemacht? Ja, der Paladin hat Handauflegen, Gottesschild, usw. Aber es hat doch jede Klasse ihre CDs und im Endeffekt gleicht sich das aus und wenn zwei sehr gut geskillte Spieler, egal welcher Klasse, aufeinandertreffen, gewinnt meistens der, der seine CDs besser einsetzt.

Im PVE kann der Vergelter inzwischen oben mithalten. Die einzigen Klassen, die per Design da zurzeit etwas abstinken, sind Ele-Schamanen und Eulen, das haben die Auswertungen von unmengen Logs gezeigt. Alle anderen Klassen haben da aber das nahezu gleiche Schadenspotential. Bei manchen Raids sind die Schurken ganz oben, mal ist es der Vergelter oder der Todesritter, der Mage, Jäger, usw.. Das liegt dann einfach daran, wie gut das Equip der jeweiligen Spieler ist und natürlich auch der Skill. Aber vom Potential her können alle Klassen etwas gleich viel Schaden machen, abgesehen eben von Ele und Eule.

Der Holy Pala ist ein sehr guter Heiler. Aber auch er ist nicht OP. Man braucht zum erfolgreichen Raiden eine gute Mischung von Heilern, weil alle Heilklassen ihre ganz speziellen Vorzüge haben. Die Mischung macht es, OP ist da keiner. Und im PVP hat man allein eigentlich gegen keine Heilerklasse eine Chance. Man verliert zwar nicht, aber umhauen kann man sie auch nicht, wenn sie richtig spielen. Es sei denn, man ist Schurke. Dementsprechend müssen Schurken im PVP OP sein...

Der Palatank ist endlich gleichwertig mit dem Krieger. Ich sage ganz klar gleichwertig, denn auch wir Tankadine sind nicht OP. Jede Tankklasse hat ihre ganz eigenen Vorteile, ähnlich wie bei den Heilern. Richtig gut gespielt, sind sie aber alle gleichwertig. Daß der Palatank mehr Schaden macht, als die anderen, sagt nichts über ihn als Tank aus, denn Schaden ist nunmal nicht seine Aufgabe. Und man braucht auch deutlich mehr als einen Knopf, wenn ich sowas lese, frag ich mich immer, auf welchem Planeten die Leute spielen. Der Palatank braucht deutlich mehr Knöpfe, als die meisten anderen Klassen, wenn man ihn gut spielen will. So 08/15 Tanks, die es ja zur Zeit zu Hauf gibt, weil jeder einen Paladin spielt, mögen ja vielleicht nur ein-zwei Knöpfe bedienen, aber dementsprechend bescheiden ist dann auch das, was rauskommt. Und mal eherlich, wer da ein Rotationsmakro benutzt, der wird nie an die Leistungsgrenzen seines Chars kommen, denn so ein Makro macht einfach nur unflexibel. Außerdem umfaßt es nur fünf Fähigkeiten. Der Palatank benutzt aber noch deutlich mehr, wenn er richtig spielt.

Unterm Strich is der Paladin ganz klar in keinster Weise OP und ich würde soweit gehen und sagen, keine Klasse ist aktuell OP. Die angesprochenen Eles und Eulen dagegen sind momentan UP. Hoffen wir daß das mit Patch 3.3.2 zumindest bei den Eles schonmal nicht mehr der Fall ist. Was mit den Eulen wird, werden wir noch sehen.
Hm, aber vielleicht sind doch die Schurken OP. Im PVP nerven sie jeden und ich habe noch keine andere Klasse gesehen, die bei Fauldarm 13k DPS fährt.


----------



## Neroxan (28. Januar 2010)

Haramann schrieb:


> also hängt davon ab.. im lvl bereich bis 80 is der paladin klar overpowerd.. die 3 hittet die mobs jaa..
> auf lvl 80 is es meiner meinung nach im pvp der frostmage/katze und im pve der Hexer..
> 
> Vorallem im PvP sind gutgespielte Frostmages einfach übel..





Der Hexer OP im PVE,....??? Wo spielst du denn WoW aufm Mond oder wie?? 
OP ist meiner Meinung nach keine Klasse wer nur gute DMG raushaut ist der Schurke aber er hats auch verdient als reine DD-Klasse,......genauso wie es die Hexer verdient haben mal wieder bissi gebufft zu werden!!
Es muss einfach so sein das reine DD´s einfach mehr DMG machen als andere Hybridklassen!!!


----------



## Senkarios (28. Januar 2010)

Hi,

meiner Meinung nach der Pala, weil er wirklich so gut wie alles kann.

Tanken - Schaden - Heilen

Für letzteres hab ich mir mal sagen lassen, dass man Skill dafür benötigt um wirklich gut heilen zu können.
Ob das stimmt ? Puh, ehrlich gesagt kA.

Mir fällt das im PvE wie auch im PvP Bereich auf. Wobei ich letzteres eher selten mach.

Lg
Tha
Senki


----------



## Lintflas (28. Januar 2010)

Es ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Wenn es darum geht, welche Klasse potentiell den meisten Schaden austeilt, stehen DD-Klassen immer über Hybrid-Klassen.
Somit kann ein Druide oder Paladin nur selten soviel Schaden austeilen wie ein echter DD. (kommt natürlich auf die Situation an, ob PVE oder PVP u.s.w.)
Außerdem sollte man zwischen AE-Schaden und Single-Target-Schaden unterscheiden. Das kann man nicht in einen Topf werfen.
Ein Schurke macht tendenziell mehr Schaden auf Single-Targets und ein Magier mehr Schaden durch AE.

Übrigens fügt jede DD-Klasse ihren Schaden auf andere, spezialisierte Weise zu. Daher ist es auch vollkommen falsch, die DPS eines Magiers mit den DPS eines Schurken zu vergleichen,
um dann hirnlos festzustellen, dass ein Schurke grundsätzlich mehr Schaden mach als ein Magier, oder umgekehrt.

Letztendlich sind aber ALLE Klasse gleich stark. Es kommt nur auf die Situation an. In manchen Situationen ist der Schurke im Vorteil, in anderen der Paladin oder der Magier, u.s.w.

Vor lauter vollkommen beklopptem DPS-Gequatsche scheint diese TATSACHE kaum noch jemandem aufzufallen.

MfG


----------



## fergon (28. Januar 2010)

Keine ahnung um was es sich hier dreht! 
Die Klassen an sich sind nicht OP, die Skillung machts und der Spieler dahinter! Vergesst nicht das der Best Equipteste EBay Char in der Hand eines absoluten Anfängers nichts als ein Opfer ist und das in jeder hinsicht!


----------



## Super PePe (28. Januar 2010)

neben dem hier: http://www.buffed.de...ost__p__2410488
ist auch noch der Gegenspieler, der Shadowhuntertodesschamane ein absoluter Geheimtip für die OvAPoWART-Liebhaber unter euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nun ja sagen wir es so ...wir haben gestern mit einem pala tank, einem hunter, einem schurken und mir als dk ohne heiler timerun hdz4 gemacht ... daher würde ich sage: der pala ist schon chic ^^ aber von overpowered zu reden nun ja 264er items in einer 187-200er ini XD


----------



## Dragó82 (28. Januar 2010)

Irgendwie erinnert mich das ganze hierran besonders Punkt 10. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIE49o-WjmI


----------



## blaQmind (28. Januar 2010)

Retri im PvP will ich nicht wirklich op nennen da man als range dd ihn leicht auf distanz haltn kann und er ohne krits auch keine selbstheilung hat. 
Handauflegung geht in der Arena sowieso nicht also zähl ich das schon mal gar nicht.

Die die sich über den Palastun aufregen würd ich den tipp gebn auf die insigne zu drücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann ist sowieso mal 1min stunpause

Um ranzukommen ist eigentlich nur buße zu gebrauchn und auch hier is ne min cd


----------



## SEBA (28. Januar 2010)

Umfrage ist fürn Arsch.
1. es sollte mehrer Auswahlmöglichkeiten geben
2. es gibt unterschiede im PVP oder PVE Bereich und hier Allgemein kann man das nicht sagen


----------



## zadros (28. Januar 2010)

da für mich WoW ein PvE Spiel ist indem man GEMEINSAM etwas erreichen möchte ist für mich keine Klasse OP. Wenn unsere z.B. Mages mehr Schaden machen kommt das doch dem ganzen Raid zugute und schließlich können sie auch nichts anderes oder?

Viele vergessen wohl den GEMEINSCHAFTSASPEKT des Spiels.

Gruß!


----------



## mijasma (28. Januar 2010)

eindeutig heal-dudus


----------



## Slush (28. Januar 2010)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Es ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Wenn es darum geht, welche Klasse potentiell den meisten Schaden austeilt, stehen DD-Klassen immer über Hybrid-Klassen.
> Somit kann ein Druide oder Paladin nur selten soviel Schaden austeilen wie ein echter DD. (kommt natürlich auf die Situation an, ob PVE oder PVP u.s.w.)
> Außerdem sollte man zwischen AE-Schaden und Single-Target-Schaden unterscheiden. Das kann man nicht in einen Topf werfen.
> Ein Schurke macht tendenziell mehr Schaden auf Single-Targets und ein Magier mehr Schaden durch AE.
> ...



/sign ! Mehr gibts da nicht zu sagen meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## fmhzomby (28. Januar 2010)

ja ja 

was ihr euch so aufregt Blizz hat alle klassen ausgewogen , somit wenn du gegen einen verlirst ist es wohl eher das du zu schlecht deine klasse spielst


----------



## Esda (28. Januar 2010)

SEBA schrieb:


> Umfrage ist fürn Arsch.
> 1. es sollte mehrer Auswahlmöglichkeiten geben
> 2. es gibt unterschiede im PVP oder PVE Bereich und hier Allgemein kann man das nicht sagen



kann ich nur zustimmen, weil ich 



mijasma schrieb:


> eindeutig heal-dudus



gewählt hätte wenns um Heiler geht. Da es aber nicht klar war, hab ich einfach irgendwas geklickt und es ist schurke rausgekommen.


----------



## Tolan (28. Januar 2010)

Endlich wieder mal eine Schwanzometer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Umfrage.
Grüsse


----------



## Potpotom (28. Januar 2010)

Grundsätzlich sollte jede reine DD-Klasse wie Mage, Schurke, Hexe etc. den meisten Schaden fahren. Ob man damit 2, 4 oder 10 Tasten drücken muss ist doch völlig unerheblich.

Palas sind in allen Bereichen relativ gut, aber deswegen gleich allen anderen überlegen? Nee - nicht wirklich.

Und nur deswegen zu sagen der Pala sei op, weil er der beste Maintankheal sei, ist relativ sinnbefreit.


----------



## Xerom (28. Januar 2010)

@ CookiesDisteltee

soso pala. Hast Du schon mal pvp gemacht? Schon mal auf einen Shadow oder Diziepriester gestoßen? Deine Mistbubble bringt Dir gar nix, wenn der Pala bischen was drauf hat dauert eben der Kampf 15 min+ Schilde an Manabrand, Krankheit,Fluch, Schild Manabrand, Sühne oder Gedankenschlag dann schick ich dich bischen Spazieren gehn wärend du kommst Manabrannt Kranheit Fluch damit du nicht so rennst Gedankenschinden wieder schicke ich Dich spazieren Manabrannt usw usw, je nach dem was ich für Talente Aktiv habe wenn du oohm bist wirste als Appetitanreger vernascht^^
Und der Priester ist nicht mal das beste was es gibt.


----------



## Karius (28. Januar 2010)

Die alte OP Diskussion. 

Welche Klasse ist Overpowered?

Na alle ausser dem Mage, ist doch klar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morfelpotz (28. Januar 2010)

Hmm momentan sind wir Magier ganz gut am Start wie ich finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der 2er T10 Bonus -> 5sec, +12% Haste nach Geschosssalve rockt übelst -> ca. 450-550 DPS mehr

Gestern ICC 25er

1. 3x Mage (8-9K) 	
2. 4x Pala / Jäger (7,5-8K)
3. 3x Schurken / Hexer (6,7-7,5K)
4. Ferals / Eulen / Shamis (5,5-7K)

so ungefähr meine Beobachtungen


----------



## Starfros (28. Januar 2010)

sK4r4 schrieb:


> NOOOOOOT
> wenn ich sowas lese, könnt ich brechen. wenn er dich in 2 - 3 sekunden tötet, dann liegt der fehler wohl eher bei dir als beim pala



tjo...ohne abhärtung kann der kampf schon mal 2-3 sec dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BeneJ (28. Januar 2010)

Im PvE sehe ich höchstens, dass einige ICC-Encounter recht Schurken- oder DK-freundlich sind, das soll nicht heißen dass ich die Klassen OP find.
Aber ich muss mich hier einigen Meinungen anschließen, Protpalas machen meiner Meinung im PvP zu viel Schaden für das was sie aushalten.


----------



## Yalis (28. Januar 2010)

im PvE Schurken (nochmal Glück gehabt) und im PvP Paladine und wenn man sie echt spielen kann auch Schurken


----------



## Reaven985 (28. Januar 2010)

CookiesDisteltee schrieb:


> immer noch palas -.-
> 
> 1. hammer der gerechtigkeit.
> 2. paladin kloppt auf dich ein und tötet dich in den meisten fällen in 2-3 sekunden.
> ...




L2P L2

Sinnlose Umfrage und nicht aussagekräftig. Es komm auch auf den Spieler dahinter an. Und wer ohne abhärtung rumläuft un keine pvp Skillung hat gehört Abgeknallt.


----------



## Dranay (28. Januar 2010)

Wer DK angekreuzt hat, der hat wohl die ganzen Nerfs von uns verpasst. Wir warn echt mal stark. Aber jetzt sind wir nur noch generft. Paladin ist aber momentan am OPsten.


----------



## schmetti (28. Januar 2010)

Pala, und ist auch am simpelsten zu Spielen, war überrascht als ich mir grad einen gelevelt habe


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regrubrov (28. Januar 2010)

CookiesDisteltee schrieb:


> immer noch palas -.-
> 
> 1. hammer der gerechtigkeit.
> 2. paladin kloppt auf dich ein und tötet dich in den meisten fällen in 2-3 sekunden.
> ...




lol von nem mage z.Bsp. kann man ja auch nicht viel anderes sagen


----------



## Potpotom (28. Januar 2010)

Alle Klassen sind simpel zu spielen... sie zu meistern sollte die Herrausforderung sein.

Ich weiss nicht wie ihr das immer macht, aber ich komme nur beim Mage unter 20 Tasten die ich während eines Bosskampfes im Raid benötige. Und beim Pala sind es, entgegen der allgemeinen Erwartungen, mit Abstand die meisten. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klar, wenn man nur auf sich, sein Ziel und seine Rota (2-Tasten-Mage) achtet... ja dann isses lächerlich simpel.


----------



## Regrubrov (28. Januar 2010)

oder ein hexer spamt fear und dotet dich zu..?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich würde sagen alle klassen haben gute und schlechte sachen..einige sind eben besser für pvp und andere besser für pve und wenn man einen kampf verliert kommt es meistens auf den skill oder das gear drauf an...den leuten die immer mimimi sachen bringen wie : "omg diese klasse ist OP!"  denen kann man nur eines sagen : "l2p er kann es einfach! du NICHT!"


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. Januar 2010)

der "keine" knopf fehlt


----------



## Versace83 (28. Januar 2010)

zadros schrieb:


> Wenn unsere z.B. Mages mehr Schaden machen kommt das doch dem ganzen Raid zugute und schließlich können sie auch nichts anderes oder?



Äh...das Einzige das Mages können ist Brot und Wasser ^^


----------



## Magickevin (28. Januar 2010)

Krieger eindeutig...Mit unserem Krassen Bladestorm den man selbst dann ausweichen kann wenn man nur einen Schritt zur Seite macht oder unserem geilem Prot PvP Equip mit denen wir 16k Schildschläge reindrücken.

Und Tank technisch will ich garnicht von anfangen ich meine ololol Shockwave und Donnerknall UND Spalten viel zu viele Gruppen Tank sachen der Pala hat ja nur eine gute und die nennt sich Weihe und ZOMFG das gibts nicht wir fahren in ICC an die 2k DPS wir sollten uns wirklich schämen uns nicht anzukreuzen EPIC FAIL...


----------



## Kezpa (28. Januar 2010)

ich muss sagen manche haben echt null plan....
ich spiele selbst nen pala...werde zwar als OP benannt aber das liegt nur an meinem etwas zu starkem equip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich gewinne gegen viele unterschiedliche klassen....wobei manche schurken dies wirklich können selbst mich ins schwitzen bringen....guter magier genauso....und warlocks hab ich null chance gegen wennse ihren sukkubus draußen haben.

Es kommt immer drauf an wer hinter dem char sitzt...das macht einen doch erst richtig ''OP'' wenn ich nen 3 jährigen an nen mage mit dem besten equip setze der null plan von dem char hat wird der sicherlich nicht gewinnen.


Und zu dem kommentar iwo oben mit dem pala stun udn einkloppen.....für sowas gibts ne insigne....nen eisblock ....blinzeln...und andere fähigkeiten die dich aus dem stun ziehen...wenn man spielen kann setzt man det auch im richtigen moment ein.

und labert net son scheiß mit 2 oder 3 tasten char...eure scheiß pala witze sind längst abgefahren-....paladin macht mitlerweile fast am meisten dmg. da muss man schon mehr drücken als nur 1 oder 3 tasten.


----------



## Kezpa (28. Januar 2010)

<br>


----------



## loWnl1337 (28. Januar 2010)

Cuauhtemoc schrieb:


> pala
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Wo lebst du???? Pala wurde so genervt eben so wie DK, Dks sind im moment die schlechteste klasse
alle anderen klassen wurden echt krass verstärkt...etz...Dk zum tanken is soo behindert geworden
der frisst so krass dmg das unglaublich....

@ Topic

es kommt drauf an wie man gegen die klassen spielt...etz
es gibt immer rotationen etz für bestimmte bosse/gegner von klassen wie sie am besten down gehen/
wie man ihnen am meisten schaden zufügt ... um mit manchen klassen dmg zu machen muss man einfach
besser sein als wie zum beispiel beim mage einfach nur immer die selbe rota etz...

und manche klassen wie pala sind einfach simple klassen /Retri\ man macht wirklich 
immer die selbe rota und fährt damage aber das spielgefühl fehlt...mir zumindest...


----------



## Kezpa (28. Januar 2010)

CookiesDisteltee schrieb:


> immer noch palas -.-
> 
> 1. hammer der gerechtigkeit.
> 2. paladin kloppt auf dich ein und tötet dich in den meisten fällen in 2-3 sekunden.
> ...



ah sry falsches zitat^^

hier gehört eig rein: gegen was für noob palas verlierst du?


----------



## zerre (28. Januar 2010)

also im bg finde ich palas relativ op ! und pve ist eh bockwurst wer am meisten dmg fährt , weil alle anderen das gleiche ziel haben wie man selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 außer vllt  für die imba kiddys die im recount 1. sein wollen und sich warscheinlich nich bewegen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg die zerre 






*Stein ist total OP nur Papier ist ordentlich balanced NERF Stein sagte die Schere*


----------



## BlizzLord (28. Januar 2010)

Arkanmagier EINDEUTIG!

Mein damals Grün/blau (und 2 Epics wuhu) equipter magier hat schon seine 3k Gefahren(wenns gut lief)
Ich hatte damals keine Ahnun von Arkan hab irgendwas geskillt und in die Tasten gehaun ohne nachzudenken!


----------



## Fámeless (28. Januar 2010)

Pally is op ! Als pally braucht man keinen Skill, sie machen dmg mit 3 attacken und das mehr als alle andren, können healn, godmod für 10sec und machen mit den 3 attacken 20K dmg


----------



## J0inm@n (28. Januar 2010)

ich will garnicht erst wissen wer priest angekreuzt hat, die wurden zwar bissl gebuffed, aber sind auf keinen fall OP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


woher ich das weiß ? -> ich spiele priester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoVedder (28. Januar 2010)

Hahah I rofled !
Dieser Thread is sowas von Epic Fail. Sowas von 2009.


Immer dieser Whiner...nur weil sie im RL nicht gebacken bekommen.



Edit: Atm sind alle Klassen irgendwie OP, und der oder diejenige, die hier die jeweilige Klasse als OP bezeichnet, sind eh immer nur die, die ihrer jeweiligen Counterklasse gegenueber stehen.
Ich z.B. sage jetzt der WL ist op, weil es mich als Retri im Pvp auseinader Reisst.

lol and take care


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (28. Januar 2010)

Fámeless schrieb:


> Pally is op ! Als pally braucht man keinen Skill, sie machen dmg mit 3 attacken und das mehr als alle andren, können healn, godmod für 10sec und machen mit den 3 attacken 20K dmg



Erstmal dein ganze Epixx durch Abhärtungs Gear austauschen. Dann werdens mehr als 3 Attacken ....
Leute wenn ihr mit eurem roXXor Epix da rein geht ins BG dann wundert euch nicht das der Paladin Amok läuft.


----------



## Duciducduc (28. Januar 2010)

kommt auf dem spieler an....

als mage brauch ich auch nur paar knöpfe bis der gegner weggecrittet is, außer er hat viel abhärtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das nich nur als mage

kp was ihr alle von den palas habt : /


----------



## Versace83 (28. Januar 2010)

MoVedder schrieb:


> Edit: Atm sind alle Klassen irgendwie OP, und der oder diejenige, die hier die jeweilige Klasse als OP bezeichnet, sind eh immer nur die, die ihrer jeweiligen *Counterklasse* gegenueber stehen.
> Ich z.B. sage jetzt der WL ist op, weil es mich als Retri im Pvp auseinader Reisst.
> 
> lol and take care



Was ist denn bitte eine *Zählerklasse*? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Duciducduc schrieb:


> kommt auf dem spieler an....




Klar kommt es auf den Spieler an... allerdings behaupte ich (und das ist nur meine Meinung und seeeeehr theoretisch), wenn man davon ausgeht das beide Spieler exakt den gleichen Skill haben und gleichwertiges Equipment. Also beide haben die gleiche Ausgangsposition, dann hat ein Paladin eindeutig gegenüber sehr vielen Klassen die besseren Karten. Und nicht nur bei einer oder zwei Klassen, wie es bei den meisten anderen Klassen ist... wobei ich aber auch zugeben muss dass ich als Schurke auch kaum Mühe habe andere Klassen zu zerlegen... da kann auch von einer OP Klasse sprechen ^^


----------



## WoWler24692 (28. Januar 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> Daran sieht man dass du keine Ahnung hast..



Daran sieht man das du eine der 2 Klassen (sehr wahrscheinlich) spielst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Spiele selbst Paladin und finde Druide, bzw Tanks zu stark im PvP. (Habe seit Mittwoch Abhärtungsbuff oder so nimmer gespielt, also weiß ich nicht inwiefern es sich auf mein Durchhaltevermögen ausgewirkt hat)


----------



## CookiesDisteltee (28. Januar 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Erstmal dein ganze Epixx durch Abhärtungs Gear austauschen. Dann werdens mehr als 3 Attacken ....
> Leute wenn ihr mit eurem roXXor Epix da rein geht ins BG dann wundert euch nicht das der Paladin Amok läuft.




toll dann werdens halt 4 attacken -.-

ob ihrs einsehen wollt oder nich paladine sind zu stark. selbst wenn sie mal 5 attacken machen sollten kannste sie in der zeit immer noch nicht töten.

und alle die sagen:

"ey lol alta OMG WTF L2P kackboon, palas sin nich op" ( sowas schreibt ihr wirklich !!! in der schule aufpassen und deutsch lernen pls ?! )
ihr spielt doch selber nen pala und merkt schon gar nich mehr dass ihr nix machen müsst um andere zu killen.

ich habe möglicherweise nicht das beste pvp-gear aber einen kampf gegen einen vom equip her gleichwertigen paladin ist nicht zu gewinnen.
( ich möchte mir hier mal anmaßen zu sagen, dass ich meine klasse einigermaßen im pvp spielen kann )


MFG und verzieht euch von hier ihr retri-pala-fanboys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matress (28. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie die meisten für paladin abstimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



omg

made my day


----------



## Arlox93 (28. Januar 2010)

Ich kreuz hier garnix an
warum?

Weil
a) Es keine overpowerd class gibt... Pala wird vom mage zerhaun mage wird von nem guten Rouge in 3 Hits + Dauerstun umgefistet usw...
b) Ich wess auch net auf was für Gimp Server ihr rum rennt oder was da für Leute spieln aber wenn ihr nur Katzen + Mages ganz vorne seht macht ihr was falsch ich nehm es mal am beispiel von Pdok25 da sind ganz vorne bei zb Anub die rouges (ohne bomb dmg) unholy DKs dan Hunter und danach meisten erst die Mages...
also entweder eure Mages + Katzn sind so prono das die einfach faceroll spieln oder die anderen DDs ham kein Plan von ihren Klassen...
c)Solche Umfragen sind einfach voll sinnlos was bringt es die OP Class rauszufinden? Jeder findet etwas anderes OP für mich sind PvP Warris mit ihrem lolstorm imba ham aber gegen nen Frostmage trozdem Keine chance Blinzeln wen er mit wirbel doch dran is Eisblock sobald er raus is Frostnova Ele Raus und umfickn klappt jedesmal...


----------



## BlizzLord (28. Januar 2010)

MoVedder schrieb:


> Hahah I rofled !
> Dieser Thread is sowas von Epic Fail. Sowas von 2009.
> 
> 
> ...



Du bist auch nen "Epic Fail" da hab ich einfach mal mit gerofled!


----------



## Versace83 (28. Januar 2010)

Arlox93 schrieb:


> Ich kreuz hier garnix an
> warum?
> 
> Weil
> ...





Bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte... wenn du das englische Wort für Schurke (*ROGUE*) nicht kannst, versuche es mit dem deutschen.


----------



## Wolfsherz1982 (28. Januar 2010)

Also ich kann nur aus PVE Sicht und 5er Instanzen reden und da sind es definitiv die Paladine im Moment. Ich hab mich in den letzten Tagen durch locker 100 Inis getankt und wenn ein Pala in der Gruppe war, hatte er immer die Nase vorn, meistens dicht gefolgt von Huntern und Mages. Schurken bringens in Inis im Moment gar nich, denen fehlt wohl immernoch der AE... ka, hab selbst keinen.


----------



## Kremlaa (28. Januar 2010)

Finde die Umfrage total bescheuert!...
In moment ist es sehr ausgeglichen, wen man dmg rotzen möchte sollte man auch ne dmg klasse spielen und keine hybrid, ist kla das nen mage mehr dps fähr als z.b nen dk!
OP finde ich aber trozdem sind dk/pala /warri , einfach aus dem grund das sie noch Tanken/healn können, platte tragen und trozdem auch guten dmg raushauhen können!


----------



## Giraca (28. Januar 2010)

Also ich muss sagen (ich selber spiel n mage im frost + arcan) also wer schreibtdas pve arcanis op sind und ne cat die bedienen kann ja das stimmt (das mit der cat hab ich schon ma gemacht gieng aber nur mit meiner mithilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) so das zum arcan, nun zum frost im pvp ja ich krieg schurken und sonstiges down (hanb 21k hp) aber wer sagt das seie leichtoder die können sich so geil leicht retten der spielt keinen mage und denkt sowiso in seiner mimimi ecke darüber nach wie böse seine klasse genervt wird, denn zum wechkommen hat mage genau blink und frost (Eischild und frostblock sind verteidigungen die eh nach 8 sek wech wenn man gegen schurken oder dudus gamet ) und sonst nix wenn ich verkrüpeln vom schurken drauf hab so zum beispiel und kein blink redy dann is geschicht auch wenn er eingefrorn is ja das warsvon mir dene werd n paar verbesserungen zu meiner rechtschreibung kriegen dazu zu sagen is is späääääääääät und ich bin besoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 saufen is toll nur pvp dann ned so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Giraca (28. Januar 2010)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> Ich beziehs mal auf PvE:
> DD: Schurke, DK, Hunter. Bei uns im Raid hängen die Caster etwas zurück.



habt ihr nur nuub caster ? nur so ne frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palduron (28. Januar 2010)

MoVedder schrieb:


> Hahah I rofled !
> Dieser Thread is sowas von Epic Fail. Sowas von 2009.
> 
> 
> ...




das bringts auf den punkt, da kann ich nur zu stimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cloze (28. Januar 2010)

Würdet ihr unsere Shadows sehen, würdet ihr sagen, dass Shadows OP sind :>


----------



## Cloze (28. Januar 2010)

Wolfsherz1982 schrieb:


> Schurken bringens in Inis im Moment gar nich, denen fehlt wohl immernoch der AE... ka, hab selbst keinen.



Schonmal was von FoK gehört? Ziemlich üble Geschichte.


----------



## Progamer13332 (28. Januar 2010)

pala. einfach lächerlich, sich so am leben halten zu können auch wenn man mehr burst hat als nen schurke oder mage


----------



## Fusselkorn (28. Januar 2010)

Ich habe für Paladin gestimmt da ich im PvP garkeine chance gegen sie habe selbst wenn mir ein healer im nacken sitzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExodiusHC (28. Januar 2010)

Arlox93 schrieb:


> Ich kreuz hier garnix an
> warum?
> 
> Weil
> ...




Mage im Dauerstun? aha... sorry mehr lese ich nicht. Hätte schon bei der Schminke aufgeben sollen.


Zum Retri, im 1on1 op, gegen viele Klassen, weil Retri hat nur eine Schwäche und das ist seine Anfälligkeit für CC's.
In der Arena ist der Retri leider echt schwer zu spielen und nicht so gut. (2on2 bedingt 3on3 kann mans vergessen)

Für mich ist wie gesagt Pala auch OP.
Im Pve? DK.

Er steht über manchen reinen DD's also op.
Ganz einfach :>


----------



## Wiikend (28. Januar 2010)

koolt schrieb:


> Pala = OP.
> Du musst in 3x runterkloppen bis er wirklich tot ist. Ich versteh Blizzard bei dieser Klasse absolut nicht, die sollten Palas komplett rausnehmen -.-



ahja und warum? weil sie alle 5 min bubble usen können? dasnich die imba fähigkeit wie alle denken auserdem benutzt sie sogut wie keiner im bg,duell arena ka und im pve ist es in manchen fällen praktisch wie eine anti aggro mauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja und was sollten die leute spielen denen der pala weggenommen wird einen dk? alles eq das man erfarmt hat weg? und das weil so leute wie du sich über sachen beschweren wovon sie keine ahnung haben

Mfg wiikend


----------



## Anburak-G (29. Januar 2010)

Ich würde mal sagen, das die Klasse OP ist, die vom richtigen gespielt wird^^


----------



## Teorlinas (29. Januar 2010)

Habe den Pala angeklickt, da er für eine Hybridklasse viel zu stark ist. 
Viele Leute vergessen hier, das es sich dabei um eine Klasse handelt die alles kann. Und das fast in jeder Skillung. Das ist nicht ok.
Der Pala ist Heiler, Tank und DD. Er kann alles, sollte aber nicht in jeder Skillung das beste sein. Im Moment geht z.B. nichts über einen Palatank. 
Das gleiche gilt für Druiden, Schamanen, Krieger, DK's. Alles Hybridklassen die nie an erster Stelle im Damage und der Heilung stehen dürften. Von den PvP-Fähigkeiten mal abgesehen.
Reine Damageklassen wie Mage, Hexer, Jäger, Schurken haben keine Heilfähigkeiten oder nur begrenzte. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Aber dieses "Balancing" wird Blizz wohl nie hinbekommen.


----------



## MuuHn (29. Januar 2010)

Hunter.


----------



## cx_one (29. Januar 2010)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Jo mitm mage kannst ohne i-ein pvp eq ins bg gehen, als dk wirst zerfleddert, von denen.



LOL? ohne pvp gear hast als mage eine überlebenschance von 0 wenn net noch weniger. 
Wenn du natürlich auf nen Melee gehst und den Mage hinten in Ruhe casten lässt, kann dir kein Mensch helfen.


----------



## blackjoke (29. Januar 2010)

was ich persönlich krank finde sind die heilungen von nem retri.. allein siegel ds lichts heilt bei jedem hit auf den gegner 9xx von göttlicher sturm mit 2er 10 boni garnich zu reden... dazu noch kleine instant heals

eine klasse die seit classic zu ihrer alten stärke im pvp zurückgefunden hatt is finde ich der shadow priest.. auch wenn ich es hasse auf den sack zu bekommen =/


----------



## KeineGeige (29. Januar 2010)

Teorlinas schrieb:


> Habe den Pala angeklickt, da er für eine Hybridklasse viel zu stark ist.
> Viele Leute vergessen hier, das es sich dabei um eine Klasse handelt die alles kann. Und das fast in jeder Skillung. Das ist nicht ok.
> Der Pala ist Heiler, Tank und DD. Er kann alles, sollte aber nicht in jeder Skillung das beste sein. Im Moment geht z.B. nichts über einen Palatank.
> Das gleiche gilt für Druiden, Schamanen, Krieger, DK's. Alles Hybridklassen die nie an erster Stelle im Damage und der Heilung stehen dürften. Von den PvP-Fähigkeiten mal abgesehen.
> Reine Damageklassen wie Mage, Hexer, Jäger, Schurken haben keine Heilfähigkeiten oder nur begrenzte. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Aber dieses "Balancing" wird Blizz wohl nie hinbekommen.




achja... wieder dieses schicke mimimi, hybridklassen machen mehr schaden als ich... ich darf nicht buffen und bringe sonst auch nicht viel support für den raid, aber ich muss erster im dmg sein... ich kann ja nur das eine...
aber wenn die hybridklassen weniger schaden machen sollten, dann gehts los mit: mimimi, ich will auch den und den buff können, die hybridklasse, die ihn hat, macht keinen schaden und deshalb kommen wir nicht vorwärts...

spiel dir mal eine hybridklasse hoch und versuch in einer skillung die anderen aufgaben zu erfüllen... natürlich geht das... für 2-3 sekunden, dann sind sie oom oder tot... bringt dir im raid vielleicht die zeit, um den tank oder heiler wieder aufzustellen, oder das letzte quentchen schaden auf den mob zu machen, weil die dds tot sind... aber das ist egal... hautsache rumheulen...

und wieder gibts das geschrei, weil im pvp eine klasse die anderen z zt überflügelt... da kann man nur sagen: **** pvp! nur weil ihr zu doof seid, in grp zu spielen, oder die skills/cds eurer klasse zu nutzen, muss das pve generft werden... da bekomm ich jedesmal 'so nen hals'.

wenn man was op nennen will, dann eher auf grundlage von benutzten skills im verhältnis zum schaden. also in den meisten encountern derzeit der magier... solange, bis wieder genug rumgeheult wurde, und er generft wird.

und zum pala und pvp: alle, die immernoch davon labern, dass man einen pala 3x umflexen muss, beschäftigt euch mal mit vorahnung. wenn er wirklich alle cds nutzen kann, l2p oder legt euch bessere ausrüstung zu!


so, das war mein mimimi


----------



## Regrubrov (29. Januar 2010)

CookiesDisteltee schrieb:


> toll dann werdens halt 4 attacken -.-
> 
> ob ihrs einsehen wollt oder nich paladine sind zu stark. selbst wenn sie mal 5 attacken machen sollten kannste sie in der zeit immer noch nicht töten.
> 
> ...




lol wenn du gegen einen pala verlierst der gleich gutes gear hat wie du dann ist es nicht weil er OP ist sondern weil du scheisse bist und keine ahnung von pvp hast...
mir platzt einfach faste der kragen!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vorhin hat so ein spasst geschrieben: "nehmt doch den pala gleich aus wow raus der is eh OP" Omg
ich will auch das der mage rausgenommen wird...ich find ihn eben "OP" weil ich es schwer finde gegen ihn zu kämpfen...der retri wurde schon generft!!
zieh dir mal nen protwarri in der arena rein..der haut dir schön die fresse ein - wenn das nicht "OP" ist - aber zum glück wird er ja generft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (29. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich die letzten 20 BGs Revue passieren lassen, kann ich mich nur an eine Klasse erinnern, die dauernd im dicksten Getümmel steht und absolut nicht sterben will .. Es sind unsere allseits beliebten Paladine, auf denen mindestens 2 Mann eindreschen ... und hey .... der Pala muss nicht mal aktiv angreifen ... einfach nur den ganzen Heilkram zünden und voila ... man überlebt auch Kampfsituationen, in denen jede andere Klasse ohne einen "Privatheiler" locker im Staub gelegen hätte ... aber neeein ,,, wie könnte ich glauben, dass Paladine OP sind , ,,, *Nachdenk* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein Tipp an Blizzard ... schiebt den Palas doch noch ne Imba Cheat Bubble nach ... eine die alle 10 Sekunden gezündet werden kann .


----------



## Regrubrov (29. Januar 2010)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die letzten 20 BGs Revue passieren lassen, kann ich mich nur an eine Klasse erinnern, die dauernd im dicksten Getümmel steht und absolut nicht sterben will .. Es sind unsere allseits beliebten Paladine, auf denen mindestens 2 Mann eindreschen ... und hey .... der Pala muss nicht mal aktiv angreifen ... einfach nur den ganzen Heilkram zünden und voila ... man überlebt auch Kampfsituationen, in denen jede andere Klasse ohne einen "Privatheiler" locker im Staub gelegen hätte ... aber neeein ,,, wie könnte ich glauben, dass Paladine OP sind , ,,, *Nachdenk*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




naja..man merkt du hast noch nie nen pala auf 80 gezockt! wie willst du denn lebend aus dem kampf kommen ohne schaden zu machen?! du bist ja mit self-heal beschäftig oder?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (29. Januar 2010)

Regrubrov schrieb:


> naja..man merkt du hast noch nie nen pala auf 80 gezockt! wie willst du denn lebend aus dem kampf kommen ohne schaden zu machen?! du bist ja mit self-heal beschäftig oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Paladin ja .. ich nicht. Natürlich kommt der lebend aus dem Kampf ... denn bevor der Pala seine gesamten Heilspells verbraten hat und wirklich im cd tickt, ist doch die Kavallerie eh anwesend.


----------



## Regrubrov (29. Januar 2010)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Der Paladin ja .. ich nicht. Natürlich kommt der lebend aus dem Kampf ... denn bevor der Pala seine gesamten Heilspells verbraten hat und wirklich im cd tickt, ist doch die Kavallerie eh anwesend.




kannst aussuchen 1 mal bubble oder 1 mal handauflegen danach kannst minimum 2min nix mehr von beidem machen! holy light zu casten dauert zu lange und man ist als retri sehr schnell oom..wie gesagt du hast anscheinend kein ahnung!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TriggerTMA (29. Januar 2010)

Ich spiele derzeit selber einen Pala hoch und bin echt platt, wie stark der ist. Gruppenquests sind alleine zu erledigen und das Leveln geht fast von selbst. Aber ich würde nicht behaupten, das er OP ist, da auch diese Klasse gerade durch Range DD's sehr angreifbar sind. Bei einem Krieger oder DK fehlt mir die Erfahrung im PVP. 
Insgesammt finde ich aber auch gerade in der Levelphase interessant, wie ruhig man seine Quests absolvieren kann. Der allgemeine Respekt vor der Klasse ist doch schon hoch. Ich spiele einen Alli und die meisten Hordler lassen mich doch gerne in Ruhe. Ich spiele zwar auf einem PVP Server, aber den direkten Konflikt suche ich eigentlich selten. Meistens geht immer eine Aktion der anderen Fraktion aus. Erst dann besinne ich mich auf das PVP. Ich habe nun drei 80er und gerade mit meinem ersten Char, einem Mage, habe ich dermaßen oft in die Tischkannte gebissen, weil ich immer umgehauen wurde. Ein Hordler hat mich gesehen und ich konnte das PVP Symbol in seinen fiesen Char Augen sehen. Beim Pala ist doch eher ein Peace Zeichen zu sehen. Es sei denn, man trifft auf einen anderen Pala, dann wird es doch schon interessant, was passiert.

Man kann also durchaus sagen, der Pala ist insgesammt derzeit die bestimmende Klasse, aber garantiert nicht OP. Denn ein wenig kommt es doch schon auf den Spieler selbst an. Ich bezeichne mich als PVP Gimp und kenne einen Spieler der mich wahrscheinlich noch mit einem Level 1 DK (gibts nicht, weiß ich. Die Übertreibung ist absichtlich!!) umhaut.

Deswegen bin ich für einen nerf guter Spieler, damit ich auch eine Chance habe gegen derer Klassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regrubrov (29. Januar 2010)

TriggerTMA schrieb:


> Ich spiele derzeit selber einen Pala hoch und bin echt platt, wie stark der ist. Gruppenquests sind alleine zu erledigen und das Leveln geht fast von selbst. Aber ich würde nicht behaupten, das er OP ist, da auch diese Klasse gerade durch Range DD's sehr angreifbar sind. Bei einem Krieger oder DK fehlt mir die Erfahrung im PVP.
> Insgesammt finde ich aber auch gerade in der Levelphase interessant, wie ruhig man seine Quests absolvieren kann. Der allgemeine Respekt vor der Klasse ist doch schon hoch. Ich spiele einen Alli und die meisten Hordler lassen mich doch gerne in Ruhe. Ich spiele zwar auf einem PVP Server, aber den direkten Konflikt suche ich eigentlich selten. Meistens geht immer eine Aktion der anderen Fraktion aus. Erst dann besinne ich mich auf das PVP. Ich habe nun drei 80er und gerade mit meinem ersten Char, einem Mage, habe ich dermaßen oft in die Tischkannte gebissen, weil ich immer umgehauen wurde. Ein Hordler hat mich gesehen und ich konnte das PVP Symbol in seinen fiesen Char Augen sehen. Beim Pala ist doch eher ein Peace Zeichen zu sehen. Es sei denn, man trifft auf einen anderen Pala, dann wird es doch schon interessant, was passiert.
> 
> Man kann also durchaus sagen, der Pala ist insgesammt derzeit die bestimmende Klasse, aber garantiert nicht OP. Denn ein wenig kommt es doch schon auf den Spieler selbst an. Ich bezeichne mich als PVP Gimp und kenne einen Spieler der mich wahrscheinlich noch mit einem Level 1 DK (gibts nicht, weiß ich. Die Übertreibung ist absichtlich!!) umhaut.
> ...



mal eine gute aussage und kein hirnloses, von-gimps-kommendes mimimi rumgeheule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## viehdieb (29. Januar 2010)

Die Frage kommt ja in jedem neuen Kontent auf.

Aber dieser Thread ist ein heiloses Durcheinander. Liegt hauptsächlich daran, dass die Umfrage zu allgemein gestellt ist (vielleicht hätte man auf PVE oder PVP einschränken sollen.

Im einen Post sagt einer, dass Palas im PVP op sind.
Dann kommt einer und sagt, dass Magier im PVE op sind.
Dann wird wieder einer der sich aufs PVP bezieht kritisiert...

Hier wird keine vernünftige Diskussion entstehen und dass geschriebene von der ersten Seite aus nachzuvollziehen ist auch schwer, weil zwischen den einzelnen Posts kein Zusammenhang besteht.


----------



## KillerUHU (29. Januar 2010)

Ich lach mir grad Tod sry!

1. Die Antworten mancher hier find ich wirklich urkomisch!

2. Solle der Verfasser mal klären ober er von PVP oder PVE bzw. von Mobs oder Bossfights redet!

Gruss

UHU

Aber Bossfights PVE: Magier>Schurke>Danach eigentlich unterschiedlich (Jäger,DK,Krieger,Pala)zu Guter letzt dann halt Eule,EleSchamis

Es is halt immer der Spieler hinter dem Char ausschlaggebend was er rausholt aus dem Ihm zu Verfügung gestellten Möglichkeiten!


----------



## Vudis (29. Januar 2010)

da ich pvp nicht mehr spiele pve...
immo isses bei uns
Magier>Schurken>DKs>Hunter und viel weiter unten (ca. 2-4% weniger dmg) die ganzen andren dds


----------



## Tünnemann72 (29. Januar 2010)

Regrubrov schrieb:


> kannst aussuchen 1 mal bubble oder 1 mal handauflegen danach kannst minimum 2min nix mehr von beidem machen! holy light zu casten dauert zu lange und man ist als retri sehr schnell oom..wie gesagt du hast anscheinend kein ahnung!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach komm, ich weis, was ich regelmässig im BG sehe. Aber spielt mal alle ruhig weiter euren Heilpriester in Platte mit dem Schaden eines DDS.


----------



## Heynrich (29. Januar 2010)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Ach komm, ich weis, was ich regelmässig im BG sehe. Aber spielt mal alle ruhig weiter euren Heilpriester in Platte mit dem Schaden eines DDS.



mhh .. also wenn ich als holy unterwegs bin fahr ich 900 dps ... imba gelle? muss sofort generft werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (29. Januar 2010)

Heynrich schrieb:


> mhh .. also wenn ich als holy unterwegs bin fahr ich 900 dps ... imba gelle? muss sofort generft werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Grau /Grün equipt ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ausserdem musst du im BG gar nicht so viel DPS fahren; Reicht doch, wenn du dich immer wieder heilen kannst und regelmässig 1- 1,5 K raushaust.


----------



## Regrubrov (29. Januar 2010)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Ach komm, ich weis, was ich regelmässig im BG sehe. Aber spielt mal alle ruhig weiter euren Heilpriester in Platte mit dem Schaden eines DDS.




dann kauf dir mal ne brille!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und sry ich kanns nicht ander ausdrücken : du musst dumm sein wenn du nicht retri zockst, obwohl er ja(deiner meinung nach) so eine faceroll klasse ist aber du die ganze zeit rumheulst!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teorlinas (29. Januar 2010)

KeineGeige schrieb:


> achja... wieder dieses schicke mimimi, hybridklassen machen mehr schaden als ich... ich darf nicht buffen und bringe sonst auch nicht viel support für den raid, aber ich muss erster im dmg sein... ich kann ja nur das eine...
> aber wenn die hybridklassen weniger schaden machen sollten, dann gehts los mit: mimimi, ich will auch den und den buff können, die hybridklasse, die ihn hat, macht keinen schaden und deshalb kommen wir nicht vorwärts...
> 
> spiel dir mal eine hybridklasse hoch und versuch in einer skillung die anderen aufgaben zu erfüllen... natürlich geht das... für 2-3 sekunden, dann sind sie oom oder tot... bringt dir im raid vielleicht die zeit, um den tank oder heiler wieder aufzustellen, oder das letzte quentchen schaden auf den mob zu machen, weil die dds tot sind... aber das ist egal... hautsache rumheulen...
> ...




1. Bei uns im Raid ist keine Hybridklasse die mehr Schaden macht wie mein Hunter.

2. Sehr wohl buffe ich mit meiner Treff-Aura. Ist nicht viel, aber es hat noch keiner geweint deswegen.

3. Ich habe eine Hybridklasse (Paladin - Tank und DD) auf 80 gelevelt. War sogar mal mein Mainchar. Daher weiß ich, wovon ich rede.

Mein Thread war auch eher aufs PvP bezogen. Sry dafür.
Es macht mir generell keinen Spass mehr im Pvp. Egal mit welcher Klasse und mit welcher Skillung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (29. Januar 2010)

Diskutieren kann man hier nicht ... sinnlos ..


----------



## Regrubrov (29. Januar 2010)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Grau /Grün equipt ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




dann ist ja ein diszi priest auch ne imba roxxor klasse für pvp noch heftiger als pala!

diszi ----> instant shield, fear, super heal, manabrand blabliblabla


----------



## MoVedder (29. Januar 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Du bist auch nen "Epic Fail" da hab ich einfach mal mit gerofled!




Yo verstehe, dass genau du  dich von mir angesprochen fühlst.


mfG

http://forums.wow-eu...520944470&sid=1


----------



## Regrubrov (29. Januar 2010)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Diskutieren kann man hier nicht ... sinnlos ..




doch kann man!

aber dann bring mal fakten die stimmen und nicht sachen die du von weit her holst oder vermutest, die aber der wahrheit nicht entsprechen!


----------



## Alyissia (29. Januar 2010)

finde persöhnlich diszi priester und heal/prot palas sindzurzeit am stärksten...das beste beispiel ist der nette diszi der letztens in khs 3flaggen solo geholt hat obwohl er fast die ganze zeit über 5 oder mehr hordler am arsch hatte.. und heal palas gehen auch fast nie oom und heilen den dmg von mehreren dds auf ihm auch easy gegen... aber vergelter palas sind zurzeit im pvp die reinsten opfer von daher ist das mimimi ich wurde in 5sek vom retri um stun gekillt ehr unpassent vilt sollten die leute die sowas schreiben mal pvp zeug anziehen und nicht mit pve eq und 18000hitpoints im bg rumrennen und sich wundern das sie in unter 5sek sterben


----------



## N0zz (29. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte ne zeit lang schurke gespielt auf 80 mit patch 3.3... hab ihn s6 eq usw. (Skill 44/2/25 Vergifter)
wenn der pala seine klasse spielen kann mache ich nix gegen einen pala...
Fieser trick------> Pala Hand der freiheit (geskillt) und er is draußen
direkt nierenhieb hinterher-----> Insi
entwaffnen is nur 5sec aber danach bin ich im stun und direkt tot

Mfg


----------



## Nebola (29. Januar 2010)

CookiesDisteltee schrieb:


> immer noch palas -.-
> 
> 1. hammer der gerechtigkeit.
> 2. paladin kloppt auf dich ein und tötet dich in den meisten fällen in 2-3 sekunden.
> ...



Lol ist klar, Wenn du keine Abhärtung und kein Skill hast, kann ich dich auch als Prot mit Flügen in 5 Sec umklatschen.

Oh wow, er hat nen Stun der 6 Sec geht wie schlimm. Was ist mit Druiden ? Katze kann stunnen, danach in Bär noch nen Stun, zurück zur Katze.

Schurke, ach der hat keine Stuns wa ? Mage nuked dich noch schneller um.

Und die wiedersprichst dir in Punkt 2. und 3..

Wenn er dich in 2 Sec tötet, hat er eine Taste gedrückt dann 1,5 Sec GCD, wie soll er so mindestens 2 Tasten gedrückt haben ?

Sag mir einen, wirklich EINEN Pala der sofort wenn DU aus dem Stun kommst Bubbel benutzt lol.


----------



## Mafali (29. Januar 2010)

Auf der stufe um 40 rum ganz klar die hunter.. trotz skilled verstohlenheit und 10 meter abstand zu deren gottverdammten pets stürmen die kleinen hässlichen läusefelle auf mich zu und ich lieg innerhalb weniger sekunden im dreck.. verschwinden? kannste vergessen.. der nächste autohit holt einen instant aus der verstohlenheit ;(

Nebola.. er selbst vielleicht^^


----------



## Tamrac (29. Januar 2010)

Im PvP steht der Pala nicht schlecht da, ich denke aber das nen guter Verstärker-Schami da auch noch mithält. 
Im PvE sehe ich Mages, Jäger und auch Schurken noch ganz weit vorne. Und mit dem nächsten Patch reihen sich die Ele-Schamies dann auch wieder vorne ein...


----------



## Jerkia (29. Januar 2010)

koolt schrieb:


> Selfowned.
> Runterkloppen auf 10% > Gottesschild
> Runterkloppen auf 10% > Handauflegung
> Und dann noch ein drittes Mal runterkloppen > Tot
> ...




was können wir dazu das du 30sec brauchst um ihn wieder runterzukloppen, denn Handauflegen nach bubble geht schon lange nicht mehr -.-....

Btw: DU denkst auch das ein Pala nur alle 10min kämpft oder? und in Arena kan er sowieso kein Handauflegen usen...


----------



## N0zz (29. Januar 2010)

lol katze oder bär kommt nur aus einem stun raus nicht wie palas die aus 2rauskommen und 6sec stunen und du direkt mit dem dmg was die machen down bist...


----------



## Areadas (29. Januar 2010)

Jäger , Magier , Schurke ...


----------



## Nebola (29. Januar 2010)

Areadas schrieb:


> Jäger , Magier , Schurke ...



This....


----------



## Regrubrov (29. Januar 2010)

N0zz schrieb:


> lol katze oder bär kommt nur aus einem stun raus nicht wie palas die aus 2rauskommen und 6sec stunen und du direkt mit dem dmg was die machen down bist...




DU bist dann down! solche die es können sind es bestimmt nicht! (-->insignie)


----------



## Lillyan (29. Januar 2010)

Hört auf euch gegenseitig zu beleidigen. Auch bei so einem Thema kann man sachlich diskutieren.


----------



## Runenleser (29. Januar 2010)

was pve angeht finde ich eindeutig arkan mage da die einfach mit arkaner salve nen boss solo fast umhaun und im pvp pala da der garnicht mehr umfällt und dazu jetzt noch dmg macht -.-



Tamrac schrieb:


> Im PvP steht der Pala nicht schlecht da, ich denke aber das nen guter Verstärker-Schami da auch noch mithält.


 kannste eindeutig abhaken =/ die zeiten wo ein enhacer noch nen guten pala weghaun konnte sind lange vorbei, ohne wölfe kann man selbst nen halb toten pala nicht mehr solo umhaun


----------



## Assor (29. Januar 2010)

Wenn die Frage sich auf Arena bezieht ... dann ist der Threadstarter noch nicht lange genug bei buffed um zu begreifen, dass die Leute hier nur BGs spielen und keine Ahnung von Arena über 2500+ haben ...


----------



## der_era (29. Januar 2010)

War ja mal wieder klar das hier alle auf dem Pala rumhacken, das sind genau die Deppen die zu dämlich sind ihren Char im BG oder der Arena zu spielen und sich während des Wartens vor dem ICC eingang während wieder mal keine neuen Instanzen gestartet werden können von nem Pala der gegnerischen Fraktion schnetzeln lassen...... GZ -.-


----------



## Rodulf (29. Januar 2010)

seit dem letzten Patch kann der Pala sich auch nicht mehr einfach schwups mit Handauflegen hochheilen aber das wissen die meisten natürlich nicht ...

Wenn ich mit meinem PVE Prot mal PvP mache stehen die Chancen 50:50 das ich mal 1-2 Spieler umhaue ...

Im PvE erübrigt sich die Frage welche Klasse am stärksten ist, in einem ausgewogenen Raid sollten alle Kalssen vertreten sein und da sollte jeder froh sein, wenn ein gut geskillter Paladin dabei ist ...

Handauflegen, Heilige Opferung, Auren, Siegel etc.

Als Tank bin ich in Hero's in 80% der Fälle im dmg an 1-3 Stelle und ich komme immernoch nicht über die 2,8k dps hinaus, dass sagt meiner Ansicht nach viel mehr über DD-Klassen aus, die hier rumheulen, das der Pala im PvE zu stark ist ...


----------



## WeRkO (29. Januar 2010)

Süß wie jeder Pala sagt...
Post me plx retri der s7 gladi gemacht hat, und dann vergleicht es bitte mit mages die s7 gladi gemacht haben, danke.

Btw, 2mins nach bubble geht keine Handauflegen, andersrum genauso, und 30sec nach flügelzünden geht au keine bubble.
wenn man keine ahnung hat, einfach mal die fresse halten.


----------



## Irgen (29. Januar 2010)

Ich muss leider zugeben Paladin. Und das wird denke ich auch noch solange bleiben bis die endlich diese dämliche Bubble nerfen!


----------



## WeRkO (29. Januar 2010)

Irgen schrieb:


> Ich muss leider zugeben Paladin. Und das wird denke ich auch noch solange bleiben bis die endlich diese dämliche Bubble nerfen!







WeRkO schrieb:


> Süß wie jeder Pala sagt...
> Post me plx retri der s7 gladi gemacht hat, und dann vergleicht es bitte mit mages die s7 gladi gemacht haben, danke.
> 
> Btw, 2mins nach bubble geht keine Handauflegen, andersrum genauso, und 30sec nach flügelzünden geht au keine bubble.
> wenn man keine ahnung hat, einfach mal die fresse halten.


----------



## Regrubrov (29. Januar 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> wenn man keine ahnung hat, einfach mal die fresse halten.




Geeeeenau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (29. Januar 2010)

Regrubrov schrieb:


> Geeeeenau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jup, darum sag ich ja, zeig mir alle S7 Retri Gladis & S7 Mage Gladis und sag mir was dir auffällt. So lang du des nicht kannst gilt das von dir gequotete 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Btw, wenn Bubble den Pala op macht nehmt uns die Bubble & gebt uns nen Ms. Wobei, dann müsste Pala ja auch schon in Classic derbe op gewesen sein, da gab Bubble noch nich mal nen 50% schadensmalus.


----------



## Laines (29. Januar 2010)

Ich würde Pala, Dk und Schurke sagen vorallem im pvp...da hat man einfach keine chance, Schurken find ich im Pvp ganz schlimm die betäuben/vergiften dich und bevor man was machen kann ist man tot.

Und die die hier behaupten das Palas nicht op sind spielen wahrscheinlich alle nen Pala als Mainchar, weil komischer weiße nur Palas behaupten das sie so schlecht sind....hab ich in letzter zeit oft erlebt...irgendwie treff ich nur auf Palas die arrogante A....löcher sind


----------



## Regrubrov (29. Januar 2010)

Irgen schrieb:


> Ich muss leider zugeben Paladin. Und das wird denke ich auch noch solange bleiben bis die endlich diese dämliche Bubble nerfen!




kA was du zockst aber stell dir mal vor man würde blinzeln vom mage nerfen...wäre vergleichbar...oder den eisklotz?? der is sowieso was ähnliches


dann würden alle mages kommen mimimii blablabla


----------



## WeRkO (29. Januar 2010)

Laines schrieb:


> Und die die hier behaupten das Palas nicht op sind spielen wahrscheinlich alle nen Pala als Mainchar, weil komischer weiße nur Palas behaupten das sie so schlecht sind....hab ich in letzter zeit oft erlebt...irgendwie treff ich nur auf Palas die arrogante A....löcher sind



Joa, ich zock Pala, wenn au nimmer als Main. Retri isn Bg / Duel Spec, inner arena (worauf balanced wird) reisste in 3 von 4 Fällen nix. Das mim arrogant macht WotLK, vorher gabs nich so viele nichtskönner die sich übern ret aufgeregt haben, wobei, da musste man noch einigermaßen was draufhaben um als ret was zu reißen.


----------



## Regrubrov (29. Januar 2010)

Laines schrieb:


> Und die die hier behaupten das Palas nicht op sind spielen wahrscheinlich alle nen Pala als Mainchar, weil komischer weiße nur Palas behaupten das sie so schlecht sind....hab ich in letzter zeit oft erlebt...irgendwie treff ich nur auf Palas die arrogante A....löcher sind




alter.! niemand von den palas sagt wir sind schlecht! wir sind stark aber nicht OP! und nein ich hab nur nen pala als twink auf 80..mein main is schami.

deine aussage mit den a..löchern ist is so was von kA was..wie alt bist du? schon 12 geworden..nehm ich mal nicht an aber naja...man sollte lieber mal nen pala selbst zocken bevor man von was spricht von dem man keine ahnung hat!


----------



## wildrazor09 (29. Januar 2010)

dk auf keinen fall, der war noch nie OP Pala ist seit 3.0 OP und der soll ruhig weiter genervt werden


----------



## Laines (29. Januar 2010)

Ich mein damit auch net alle die Pala spielen ich kenn selber 2 die echt nett sind und mit denen ich gerne in inis gehe...aber in letzter zeit war es wirklich schlimm vorallem in der letzten ini in hdr als der pala rumgemeckert hat wir machen alle keinen schaden ( es war keiner unter 3.5 und er gerde ma bei 4) und dann pack skillt er mitten in der ini auf tank um und macht unseren tank dumm an..ok wir lassen ihn machen wollen halt durch und was is er is schlechter als der andere tank und wir alle gehen drauf weil er keine aggro halten und freut sich am schluss noch das er überlebt hat und sagt die ganze zeit er is unserer retter bla bla bla....und so welche kommen mir echt viele unter in letzter zeit und seit dem mag ich Palas auch selbst nimmer( und ja ich geb zu ich habe auch einen aber nur zum farmen)


----------



## Laines (29. Januar 2010)

Regrubrov schrieb:


> alter.! niemand von den palas sagt wir sind schlecht! wir sind stark aber nicht OP! und nein ich hab nur nen pala als twink auf 80..mein main is schami.
> 
> deine aussage mit den a..löchern ist is so was von kA was..wie alt bist du? schon 12 geworden..nehm ich mal nicht an aber naja...man sollte lieber mal nen pala selbst zocken bevor man von was spricht von dem man keine ahnung hat!



wie gesagt ich habe einen pala...und du bist wahrscheinlich genauso einer wie ich ihn oben beschrieben habe....
ich finds lustig das du dich gleich so persönlich angegeriffen fühlst...und nach deiner ausdrucksweiße von wegen "alter" kannst du wohl noch net sehr alt sein


----------



## Skapp (29. Januar 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> dk auf keinen fall, der war noch nie OP Pala ist seit 3.0 OP und der soll ruhig weiter genervt werden



Hey noch jemand der sich nicht dran erinnern kann das der Retri knapp 2 jahre nur belächelt wurde wenn er in nen Raid wollte

So long 

Skapp


----------



## erwo (29. Januar 2010)

Pah keine Klasse ist OP.

Nur weil manche DDs zu doof zum spielen sind und unter 10k DMG machen müssen sie hier rumheulen.


----------



## Imbajojo (29. Januar 2010)

Ich find auch, dass dk zur Zeit am stärksten iss.
Und wer jetzt sagt: "Aber der macht gar nicht am meissten dmg" der hat ma wieder eines der Grundprinzipe von WoW nicht verstanden. Es geht um dmg sondern um Spass. Also desshalb bitte nicht rumheulen.
Aber das war jetzt nicht der Grund weshalb ich gesagt hab, dass der DK zu sehr op iss, denn wer zu viel Spass an nem Spiel iss jetzt ja nicht so op. Sondern wenn ich sehe wieviel dmg total unter Equipte DK's machen, dann wundere ich mich immer was gut Equipte DK's falsch machen (zu mindest scheint es ja so, denn wenn es anders wäre würden ja nicht diese Beschweren kommen)


----------



## Teorlinas (29. Januar 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Joa, ich zock Pala, wenn au nimmer als Main. Retri isn Bg / Duel Spec, inner arena (worauf balanced wird) reisste in 3 von 4 Fällen nix. Das mim arrogant macht WotLK, vorher gabs nich so viele nichtskönner die sich übern ret aufgeregt haben, wobei, da musste man noch einigermaßen was draufhaben um als ret was zu reißen.



Tja, mit diesem Ausspruch, hast du das was viele behaupten, bestätigt. Als Pala muß man nix mehr drauf haben um Schaden zu machen. Facerollklasse also.
Danke!


----------



## WeRkO (29. Januar 2010)

Teorlinas schrieb:


> Tja, mit diesem Ausspruch, hast du das was viele behaupten, bestätigt. Als Pala muß man nix mehr drauf haben um Schaden zu machen. Facerollklasse also.
> Danke!



Habe nichts anderes behauptet. Um Schaden zu machen muss man nichts draufhaben, um gescheit zu spielen hingegen schon, zumindest inner Arena.


----------



## wildrazor09 (29. Januar 2010)

Skapp schrieb:


> Hey noch jemand der sich nicht dran erinnern kann das der Retri knapp 2 jahre nur belächelt wurde wenn er in nen Raid wollte
> 
> So long
> 
> Skapp



komisch im Kopf?

ich sag doch seit 3.0 und vor 3.0 war noch schweres BUrning CRusade und da wurde der eben nicht mitgenommen, was ist denn dein problem?


----------



## zakuma (29. Januar 2010)

pve oder pvp?

pve eindeutig hunter und mages

pvp weiß nicht genau finde da hunter aber auch böse


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (29. Januar 2010)

Im PvP eindeutig Deff Warris...richtig gesockelt usw ist der dmg extrem...
Viel HP, viel Rüssi, langer Stunn, extremer Dmg von Schildschlag usw. Ein Kumpel hat schon einmal 12k bekommen...ich mit meinem gear (800abh) auch schon mal 9k


----------



## CookiesDisteltee (29. Januar 2010)

Wiikend schrieb:


> ahja und warum? weil sie alle 5 min bubble usen können? *dasnich die imba fähigkeit wie alle denken auserdem benutzt sie sogut wie keiner im bg,duell arena* ka und im pve ist es in manchen fällen praktisch wie eine anti aggro mauer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




haha ich lach mich schlapp. ich liege immer noch unterm tisch vor lachen. palas zünden ihre bubble wenn sie n hase schief anguckt !

ich bin mit meinem warlock in ws einem pala entgegen gelaufen (beide volle leben und volles mana) und als er gesehen dass er allein is (war ich auch ---> 1on1 ) hat er obwohl ich noch ca 25m weg war sofort seine bubble angeworfen und hat umgedreht.
damals musste ich fast genau so lachen wie nach deinem satz.


und es is sehr wohl eine imba fähigkeit. als paladin kommen einem die 12 sek ( sinds doch oder ? ) nur viel kürzer vor. 
ich hab selber einen pala ( allerdings nur 49 ) und da merkt man richtig wie man denkt: och wie schnell is die bubble wieder weg ?!

aber 12 sek is schon krass viel. da können sich palas vollheilen und noch lange in der nase bohren und sich am hintern kratzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mit meinem schurken finde ich die bubble allerdings nicht sooo störend. wenn der pala die bubble zündet mach ich vanish und freu mich wie der paldin, während seine bubble ausläuft, wie ein kaninchen auf drogen rumläuft und versucht mich zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn die bubble weg is kann man ihn meist nach lust und laune verkloppen ^^


MFG


----------



## Petu (29. Januar 2010)

CookiesDisteltee schrieb:


> immer noch palas -.-
> 
> 1. hammer der gerechtigkeit.
> 2. paladin kloppt auf dich ein und tötet dich in den meisten fällen in 2-3 sekunden.
> ...



Dann hast du aber was falsch gemacht.... Darf ich fragen welche Klasse du spielst ?


----------



## Karius (29. Januar 2010)

Wenn Magier Plattenrüstung hätten, wäre die Welt in Ordnung. 















... für die Magier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vicell (29. Januar 2010)

Nur mal eins an die Leute die meinen, dass ein Paladin sie mit 1-3 Hits umhaut.
1: Besorgt euch Resilence o.O
2:Wenn ihr im Stun droppt, trinket den Stun und kontert ihn halt.
3:Ist Pally was PvP angeht schon wieder stark genug generft werden..


----------



## WeRkO (29. Januar 2010)

CookiesDisteltee schrieb:


> haha ich lach mich schlapp. ich liege immer noch unterm tisch vor lachen. palas zünden ihre bubble wenn sie n hase schief anguckt !
> 
> ich bin mit meinem warlock in ws einem pala entgegen gelaufen (beide volle leben und volles mana) und als er gesehen dass er allein is (war ich auch ---> 1on1 ) hat er obwohl ich noch ca 25m weg war sofort seine bubble angeworfen und hat umgedreht.
> damals musste ich fast genau so lachen wie nach deinem satz.
> ...




Wenn Bubble so stark is, warum ist der Pala dann in Vanilla & Bc nur belächelt worden?


----------



## madmurdock (29. Januar 2010)

Die Umfrage ist doch wieder Müll, da hier nicht mal annähernd 10% wirklich aktiv Arena spielen bzw auf einem hohen Rating um es überhaupt beurteilen zu können.

So lange du nicht einbaust, dass man erst ab 1800/2000 Wertung voten kann, kreuzt hier eh jeder DK oder Pala an, da man sonderbarerweise ohne Trinket und mit grünem Questgear ge2hitted wird...


----------



## Assor (29. Januar 2010)

_*USA*_

*3v3*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 11 - 17%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8 - 12.5%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8 - 12.5%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7 - 11%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7 - 11%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 6 - 9%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 6 - 9%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5 - 8%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5 - 8%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1 - 1.5%
*Total: 64 RGlads*

*5v5*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 16 - 19%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 14 - 17%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 12 - 14.5%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 11 - 13%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10 - 12%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 6 - 7%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5 - 6%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5 - 6%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 4 - 5%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 0 - 0%
*Total: 83 RGlads*
*Grand Total 3v3/5v5: 147*


-------------------------
*EU*

*3v3*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 14 - 14%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 13 - 13%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 12 - 12%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 12 - 12%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 12 - 12%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 12 - 12%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7 - 7%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7 - 7%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 6 - 6%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 6 - 6%
*Total: 101 RGlads*

*5v5*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 25 - 20.5%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 24 - 20%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 19 - 15.5%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 17 - 14%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 13 - 10.5%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10 - 8%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9 - 7%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2 - 1.5%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2 - 1.5%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1 - 1%
*Total: 122 RGlads*
*Grand Total 3v3/5v5: 223

Quelle: http://www.arenajunk...ad.php?t=146640

Anmerkung:
Alle Paladine sind Holy.
In den 10 höchsten 3v3 Teams der Welt waren 5x Hunter vertreten.
Druiden sind Opfer. DKs sind extrem schlecht atm ausser sie besitzen Bryntoll.

Warum ich das poste? - Weil diese Statistik wiedergibt, was passiert wenn Spieler 100% aus ihrer Klasse / Char rausholen und nicht eben nur 20% wie ein normaler buffed User.

BTW. BGs sind unwichtig und deshalb unrelevant in solchen Vergleichen. Wer kein Full Relentless besitzt bzw. dagegen spielt, kann pvp technisch kaum mitreden ...
*


----------



## Cuauhtemoc (29. Januar 2010)

> Wo lebst du???? Pala wurde so genervt eben so wie DK, Dks sind im moment die schlechteste klasse
> alle anderen klassen wurden echt krass verstärkt...etz...Dk zum tanken is soo behindert geworden
> der frisst so krass dmg das unglaublich....



ich meinte pvp, nicht pve mit tanken und so, aber jetz egal.
mir kam nur schnell in den sinn, dass es palas gibt, die mal eben (falls vorhanden) schnell 2 teile
t10 anziehen und göttlicher sturm spamen können. das dks generft wurden, ist mir klar, aber die schlechtesten sind sie
noch lange nich. so, das war meine meinung und fertig.


----------



## Kruschkrusch (30. Januar 2010)

Alle haben anscheinend Pala angekreuzt, ausser die Palas, die ham den Rest gewählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...

Soo OP find ich, ist der Pala jetzt nicht, er burstet zwar böse und hat viele überlebensfähigkeiten, dafür kann man ihn als Jäger schön auf Distanz halten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutzicke (30. Januar 2010)

Im PvE und PvP ganz klar Schurken. Es kann doch nicht angehen, daß sone Drecksklasse mit 2 Zahnstochern mehr Schaden am Boss per Blizz'balance' machen darf als die Ritterklassen (Krieger, Pala, DK mit schweren Zweihandwaffen)...ein absolutes Fail von Seiten Blizzards. Und das jeder Guffelschurke mit nem Dolchfächer mehr AE-Schaden macht als Caster mit Bomben ist auch der Oberwitz. Vom PvP will ich garnicht erst anfangen mit den Quasi-Cheat-Fähigkeiten andere Spieler mehr oder weniger zu killen, wären die dank Kopfnuss nur noch zugucken oder den Fernseher einschalten dürfen. Und sollte dieser Mist einmal versagen oder ne Insignie ins Spiel kommen, wird geblendet und man ist wieder aus dem Spiel und kann zugucken oder der feige Schurke kann sich mir nichts dir nichts unsichtbar machen, aus dem Kampf kommen, reggen und sobald sein Stun fertig ist, dem anderen Spieler den Rest geben, ohne das der auch nur den Hauch einer Chance hatte, wenn er denn allein unterwegs ist.

Daher:
PvE: Schaden der Schurken auf 80% von Plattenträgern, Magiern und Jägern nerfen, Dolchfächer rauspatchen und dafür mehr auf die Supporterrolle (Unterbrechen, Debuffs, CC) ausrichten.
PvP: Wie beim Pala ne fette Vorahnung von 2-3min oder so einführen auf Vanish, die ausgelöst wird, sobald der Schurke jemanden aus dem Stealth mit der Kopfnuss gestun haben.


----------



## Teorlinas (30. Januar 2010)

olol.

Dann spielt kein Schwein mehr seinen Schurken und sie wechseln wieder auf ihre DK's.
Ist euch nicht aufgefallen, das zu Beginn der DK-Ära viele Schurken verschwunden sind? Haben alle nen DK hochgelevelt, weil sie sich da mehr von versprochen haben. Dann haben sie die DK's generft (oder haben die Schurkenspieler die Klasse nur nicht verstanden) und es wurden wieder mehr Schurken im Spiel gesehen. 2 absolute Nappklassen. Aber lassen wir das. Es gibt ja den einen oder anderen Encounter wo man einen Schurken gebrauchen kann. Glaub ich zumindest?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich für meinen Teil ziehe eher nutzen aus einem DK im Raid. Wenn er denn gut gespielt wird. Aber das ist eher selten

Diese Aussage gilt für PvE.


----------



## NamenloserHeld (30. Januar 2010)

Auf PVE bezogen ...

Schurken u Mages ... is ja abartig wieviel dmg die mit sooo wenig tasten raushauen!

Soo long and thanx for all the fish


----------



## Taz66 (30. Januar 2010)

Also ich kann nur aus eigener Erfahrung sagen,das ein Pala für meinen DK kein Thema ist.

Im Tankspec+Equip,mit ein paar dd´ler teilen,lege ich einen Paladin sehr leicht und das mit gerademal ~800 Abhärtung.

Hexer+Mage,sind da schon schwieriger,aber ist nur eine Timing-sache.

Krieger=lol,als DK.

Schurke ist auch wieder timing-sache.

Schamane+Priester (Ele/Verstärker und Shadow) kein Thema.

Bei Healern siehts schon anders aus,sind schaffbar dauert halt länger.

Also ist der DK eigentlich noch gut dabei und nicht so schwach,wie einige Denken.

PS:Mein DK ist Gladi season 6. Demuerte könnt ja nachschaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt nur aus PVP-Sicht.

Im PVE ist mir das sturzegal,wer mehr Schaden macht Hauptsache die Gruppe/Raid passt zusammen und jeder weiß was er machen muß,das der Boss liegt.


----------



## PickelBee (30. Januar 2010)

Habt ihre keine Feral-Druiden im Raid? Was die an konstanten Schaden fahren ist doch wirklich abnormal.
Die sind ohne wirklich große Anstrengung bei 7,5k Dps. Als Magier kommt man da wirklich nur ran, wenn der Boss
a) Melee-unfreundlich ist.
b) man um einiges besser equipt ist.

Nur als Beispiel: Unser Feral bombt mit über 24k Dps in Icc-Mobgruppen


----------



## Assor (30. Januar 2010)

Taz66 schrieb:


> PS:Mein DK ist Gladi season 6. Demuerte könnt ja nachschaun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



GZ zum 2v2 Gladiator in einem toten Realmpool. Srsly.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (30. Januar 2010)

Mages are fine! Not overpowered! Vielmehr muss Blizzard um die Magier herum balancen. Keine Klasse war je so Konstant wie Magier.
Wenn man überhaupt bei einer Klasse von Overpowered reden kann dann sind das Schurken dicht gefolgt von Retri Paladinen aber das ist halb so wild.


----------



## Cybereule (30. Januar 2010)

PickelBee schrieb:


> Habt ihre keine Feral-Druiden im Raid? Was die an konstanten Schaden fahren ist doch wirklich abnormal.
> Die sind ohne wirklich große Anstrengung bei 7,5k Dps. Als Magier kommt man da wirklich nur ran, wenn der Boss
> a) Melee-unfreundlich ist.
> b) man um einiges besser equipt ist.
> ...







Deine Ahnung vom Feral kann ich an einem Daumen abzählen -.-

1.Trash Dps = Wayne

2. Feral ist der komplexeste DD meiner Meinung nach und der Meinung vieler, nix ohne wirklich großer Anstrengung...

3. Kann man als Feral auch mehr erreichen :x 

4. Ist der Schurke der stärkste DD (Singletarget) und der hat vergleichsweise SEHR wenig zu machen...schau dir die Logs von Verstümmlern an =)


----------



## Russelkurt (30. Januar 2010)

ich denke waffenkrieger in pve wie pvp sind starke nahkämpfer (mit dem richtigen equip natürlich) und retris natürlich. im pvp liebe ich meinen protpala sofern ich nicht auf einen arenakämpfer treffe, der sich in den bg oder nach tausendwinter verirrt hat. da sieht fast jede klasse alt aus denke ich. und im pve mag ich meinen protpala auch inzwischen sehr gern, finde den stärker in seiner aufgabe als einen vergleichbar ausgerüsteten protkrieger. oder nur einfacher zu spielen. und dk sehe ich irgendwo auf platz 3-6, gegen magier, jäger und shadows sehen die alt aus im dmg. sind die stärksten fernkämpfer, die ich so in letzter zeit miteinander vergleichen konnte, wobei man hexer ja auch nicht unterschätzen darf...
eigentlich kann man nicht so recht sagen wer am stärksten ist und wer schwächer ist als wer. liegt immer daran wen man mit wem in welcher situation vergleicht und wie diejenigen ihre chars beherrschen.


----------



## Giraca (31. Januar 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Wenn Magier Plattenrüstung hätten, wäre die Welt in Ordnung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



joooooooooooooo das will ich dann hab ich keine probs mehr mit palalalas und sochem andern platten schmarn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dann würfelt auch niemand mehr auser der heal pala auf meine sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gott92 (31. Januar 2010)

Das man das soooo nicht direkt festlegen kann, sollte mitlerweile jeder begriffen haben.


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (31. Januar 2010)

<Achung Allergiehinweiss: dieser Post kann Spuren von Ironie enthalten>

PvE : Magier, Jäger, Schurke
PvP : Paladin (retri) Shadow, Dotlock, heal Druiden, Deff Krieger und Prot Palas

Dies ist aus Sicht eines Jäger der zwar seine Klasse einigermaßen beherrscht, aber mehr Pve als PvP betreibt, sowie nur Bg´s geht (wer jetzt meint ololol PvP= Arena, nichts anderes) kann den Text ignorieren.

Wieso?

Bei uns sind Magier Hunter und Schurken immer weit oben im Recount je nach dem Setup, dem Eqip und dem Encounter sieht man auch mal nen Paladin oder nen Dk in den Top 3 aber Jäger Magier(vorallem Arkan) und Schurken sind besonders häufig oben anzutreffen.

Im PvP sind Paladine sehr stark wenn sie einmal an dir dran sind (z.B. ich als Hunter cd auf meinen Fähigkeiten zum kiten hab) oder wenn sie nicht nah an dir dran sind dich mit Buße aus gefühlten 50 Metern stunnen können sowie Immun gegen jede Art von Verlangsamung sind (Segen der Freiheit sei dank). Auch wenn jetzt viele Flamen werden ist der Burst dmg beim Paladin enorm und kann einen Trotz PvP Eqip in der Stunhammer Zeit zerfetzen.

Shadows einfach aus dem Grund das sie dir die Waffe aus der Hand wegfearn und dich dann in aller Ruhe volldotten. Solltest du das Überleben und dem Fear mit Insignie Entkommen sind sie im Grunde kein großes Problem mehr nur wird man mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit sterben weil die Dots weiter ticken.

Beim Dotlock ist es ein ähnliches Problem wie beim Shadow und hier trifft immernoch das Huntervideo von Barlow "Zwar wird der Hunter mit an sicher Grenzenter Wahrscheinlichkeit den Lock umbrezen, aber im verzweifelten Kampf was zu Essen oder sich zu bandagieren an den Dots verrecken. Das Ergebnis: Ein toter Hunter und ein toter Warlock. Wir nennen dies die klassische Win-Win-Situation.

Heal Druiden sind sicher allen bekannt die nur im entferntesten was mit PvP zu tun haben und nicht in Dalaran rumgammel bis einen die Raidgruppe geportet hat. Diese netten Kolegen sind nämlich derart penetrant an das Leben gebunden man könnte meinen sie kommen aus Mc "Kernhund weigert sich zu sterben, während sein Meister in Gefahr ist". Übersetzt bedeutet dies im Gb folgendes: hot, hot, hot Springen, Springen, Moonfire, Baumgestallt, Rasche Heilung, Hot, Hot, Hot, Schnelligkeit der Natur, Heilen, usw. wenn man glaubt man hat sie endlich mal Down dann geht es nur wieder von vorn hot, hot, hot, Bär, Charge, Stun, Rasche Heilung. Dieser Kampf hat 3 Ausgänge: entweder bist du nach 10 Minuten allen Klassen Cds und 4 mal Anregen langsam an den zu 400 Tickenden Mondfeuern gestorben oder es kommen 2-3 Kolegen des Baums vorbei. Im Günstigsten Fall kommt ein Verbündeter vorbei( DD Heilen tun die Heiler ja eh nicht) und man schafft es mit aufbietung allen Stunds Ms Effekten den Dudu down zu zergen weil inzwischen die Leertaste so im Eimer ist, das er seine Rota nicht fahren kann.

Deff Krieger haben so viele Talente zum Haha-ich-geh-nicht-Tot. Effekt, dass man glauben könnte der Dudu hätte sich verkleidet. Nach einem Charge+Stun+Stun+neuer Charge hat man einen Freund am Bein den man leider nicht mehr los wird da bei der Nutzung von Zurechtstutzen nur solche Meldungen kommen wie Parriern, Ausweichen und Verfehlen. Dazu kommen noch Schildschläge die einen Schaden anrichten als würden sie dazu von Blizz ins Spiel eingeführt worden sein und die Tatsache das sie Aggro verursachen wäre nur eine Begleiterscheinung hervorgerufen durch einen Bug. Sollte man dann doch mal in die Glückliche Lage gekommen sein einen solchen Panzer auf ein Tödlicher Schuss freundliches Nivau gebracht zu haben kommt ein Last Stand, Schildwall, Regenation Marko zum einsatz das oft mit den Emotes /Pups /rofl oder /sleep verbunden ist.

Prot Palas und deren Inkonsequent geskillte Version der Prot/Heal Palas sind ein gutes Beispiel dafür wie ein "Nett gemeint Blizz) Buff seinen Weg vom PvE wo er gedacht war als letzte Wahrnung für den Heiler seine Hände mal aus der Hose zu nehmen(oder von der Leertaste wenn es eine *bestimmte* Art von Heiler ist) und sie mal zum Glühen zu bringen das System des PvP gehörig auf den Kopf stellt. Ich meine hierbei natürlich den allseits geliebten Skill Unermüdlicher Verteidiger. Denn hat man so eine Dose mal tot bekommen trotz furchtbar witziger Einlagen aka Handauflegen krit ,was trotz Ms mehr life wieder herstellt als manche frisch gewordene lvl 80 5er Herogruppe zusammen hat, dann steht sie in einem Lichtkegel einfach wieder auf und wirft dir das Schild mitten ins Gesichtnur um dann die 20% Marke zu knacken und den Hammer gleich hinterher zu werfen( Frage an die Palas: wo verstaut ihr das alles in eurer Rüstung...wartet halt ich *WILL ES *gar nicht wissen).

Gegen Caster habe ich als Hunter keine Großen Probleme wenn sie nicht alzu gutes gear haben, was sich darin aüssert, dass sie eine Rota von Schlangenbiss,Unterdrückender Schuss(silence) Chimärenschuss, Gezielterschuss, Bereitschaft, Unterdrückender Schuss, Chimärenschuss, Gezielter Schuss nicht oder nur sehr schwer verletzt Überleben. Vorallem Ele Schamanen die mit Pve gear meinen 12000er Instant Hits rauszuhauen wird sicher total witzig sind damit kein Problem.

Dies sind allerdings nur die Ansichten aus der Position eines Jägers insgesammt ist das Spiel einigermaßen Balanced und verläuft nach dem Schere, Stein, Papier Prinzip.


----------



## Hell's Lord (31. Januar 2010)

@[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
* Hier_Name_eingeben*


Hübsch geschriebener Text, auch wenn die Rechtschreibfehler bisschen weh tun. Musste mehrmals schmunzeln; wenn du den Text noch mal überarbeiten würdest, dann wär das super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mfg[/font]


----------

